# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  THE MOMOTARO "RYU" SANKE SHOW

## Ajik Raffles

*THE MOMOTARO RYU SANKE SHOW*

*KOI CASTLE*, salah satu hot koi dealer di bilangan Jakarta Barat  yang aktif mendukung kegiatan KOIs dan majalah KOI-S menerima tantangan Momotaro Koi Farm.  Tantangan yang kemudian disampaikan kepada KOI-S dan disambut enteng: _Lets do it_ 

*Tantangannya adalah:*

*Membesarkan 30 ekor  high quality certificate sanke tosai, yang dipijahkan tanggal 9 Juni 2009, dari pasangan indukan 100 cm bergaris keturunan  Ryu .  Anakan  anakan tersebut  saat ini berukuran 12  15 cm. Target yang ditetapkan Momotaro adalah rata  rata pertumbuhan hingga 30 cm pada empat bulan dan 40 cm pada enam bulan (dua bulan berikutnya).*

Untuk  memastikan tantangan ini dijalankan dengan baik, Daisuke Maeda akan datang, melihat sekaligus menentukan koi dengan pertumbuhan terbaik sebagai Grand Champion. Kedatangannya diperkirakan bertepatan dengan The 3rd Asia Koi Show, bulan Mei mendatang, yang juga menjadi akhir program ini

KOIs mendukung penuh kegiatan ini mengingat Ryu adalah salah satu garis keturunan andalan yang bersama Mako berhasil mengangkat Momotaro Koi Farm hingga sampai ke tahap seperti sekarang ini. Adalah menarik menyaksikan koi  koi momotaro tumbuh di Indonesia sesuai nama besarnya

Menjawab tantangan ini, KOI CASTLE bersiap. Salah satu kolam dipersiapkan dengan matang. Kolam  dengan kapasitas 16 ton dilengkapi dengan chiller. Tidak tanggung  tanggung, media filter biologi diganti dengan Bacteria House atas saran langsung dari Momotaro Koi Farm. Peternakan papan atas Jepang ini akan mengasistensi kegiatan ini secara intensif dan bahkan (mungkin/masih menunggu konfirmasi) mencantumkan kegiatan ini dalam web-nya. Momotaro agaknya sedikit gerah pada beberapa kasus yang sempat mencoreng nama besarnya di Indonesia. Melalui KOI CASTLE, mereka menuntut pembuktian bagaimana kualitas koi Momotaro sesungguhnya.

KOI CASTLE  juga menyiapkan FD Food sebagai pakan bagi koi  koi mungil ini. KOI CASTLE nampaknya ingin menunjukan bahwa pakan ini tidak hanya sekadar menyandang nama besar saja tetapi bisa benar  benar membuktikan kualitasnya.   


*THE SHOW*

KOI CASTLE meminta dukungan KOIs untuk menjadi mitra dalam program ini. KOIs melihat ini sebagai media yang baik untuk mengenal dan merasakan dengan sesungguhnya bagaimana koi  koi Momotaro yang dikenal dengan pertumbuhan cepat itu berkembang sesuai predikatnya. KOIs juga menginginkan partisipasi anggota forum dalam program ini. Berdasarkan hal itu, disepakati memperluas program ini ke dalam format Grow Out (GO) dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

*1. Periode:*
Sekitar 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak Oktober 2009 sampai dengan akhir April 2010 (disesuaikan dengan momen The 3rd Asia Koi Show bulan Mei mendatang)

*2. Perkembangan Koi*
Up date perkembangan koi dilakukan setiap dua - tiga  bulan sekali

*3. Open House*
Bagi yang ingin melihat langsung, koi  koi ini sudah tiba pada Jumat (18/9) malam dan bisa dilihat pada hari Sabtu (26/9) dan Minggu (27/9) atau setelah proses karantina sekitar seminggu

*4. Pemilihan Koi*
Dilakukan berdasarkan _sistem fisrt come first serve_ mulai tanggal 28 September 2009. Pemilihan bisa dilakukan selama masa Grow Out atau ditutup lebih cepat bila semua koi sudah terpilih. Pemilihan dimulai jam 12.00 waktu server dengan cara posting kode pilihannya ke dalam forum ini

*5. Harga* 
Ditentukan secara progresif turun, dimana kepada 15 ekor koi yang pertama kali dipilih dikenakan harga Rp 6,000,000 (Enam Juta Rupiah) per ekor dan 15 ekor koi berikutnya dikenakan harga Rp 5,000,000 (Lima Juta Rupiah) per ekor. Harga sudah termasuk biaya pemeliharaan (termasuk pakan) selama 6 bulan

*Pembayaran dilakukan maksimum dua kali:* 
-. Pembayaran pertama paling lambat tujuh hari setelah booking
-. Pembayaran kedua sebelum up date perkembangan koi pertama kali

*6. Diskon*
Bagi pemegang Kartu Anggota KOIs akan mendapatkan diskon maksimum 10% untuk pembelian koi lain yang tidak termasuk dalam program ini

*7. Fee KOIs*
10% dari total penjualan akan disumbangkan ke majalah KOIs

*8. Pembayaran*
BCA, A/C No. 709 0133 033, a/n Jani Lauw

*9. Garansi*
Garansi uang kembali bila selama masa GO koi cacat, mati, hilang beni, dll. atau Partisipan juga bisa mengambil koi tersisa sebagai pengganti bila masih ada yang belum terpilih.

*10. Hadiah*
Bagi pemilik koi yang memenangkan predikat Grand Champion, KOI CASTLE akan memberikan hadiah berupa:
-. Tiket Pesawat untuk mengunjungi " ALL JAPAN KOI SHOW 2010 "
-. Koi pemenang akan diikutsertakan dalam The 3rd Asia Koi Show 2009 secara gratis dan dihandle oleh Koi Castle 
-. Tiga ekor penyandang GC, RGC dan Best Tategoi akan dipelihara selama 6 bulan berikutnya secara free di kolam berkapasitas 600 ton milik KOI CASTLE (opsional), tetapi KOI CASTLE tidak bertanggungjawab atas risiko apapun yang terjadi selama masa pemeliharaan 6 bulan tersebut 

*KOIs menantang seluruh anggota forum untuk menguji kemampuan memilih tosai sekaligus mengajak belajar bagaimana karakteristik koi  koi momotaro*

FOTO sertifikat :

----------


## udin

ikut ..  ::  
Foto kapan di update
1. Tukang Koi 
2.
3.
5.

----------


## isman

menunggu photo di update baru memutuskan ikut atau tidak  ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Waaahh blood line keren nih... Mudah2an fotonya cepat di upload..

----------


## luki

> Waaahh blood line keren nih... Mudah2an fotonya cepat di upload..



lagi di nomerin dulu pak eddy......
mudah mudahan nanti malem saya upload
kalo mau liat langsung....nanti malem di cengkareng pak jam 21.00 dateng
atau besok di rumah nya yg baru....di puri kembangan  ::   ::

----------


## luki

> ikut ..  
> Foto kapan di update
> 1. Tukang Koi 
> 2.
> 3.
> 5.


manteb din.....
siapa tau berangkat ke jepang.....nonton all japan koi show

----------


## abiserpong

Mantapppp euy ...........  ::

----------


## mario85

ditunggu dulu deh updatenya  ::   ::

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> ikut ..  
> Foto kapan di update
> 1. Tukang Koi 
> 2.
> 3.
> 5.
> 
> ...


itu die Luk .. yg gue idam-idamkan dari dulu..  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Ikut juga ... siapa tau pergi ke All Japan Koi Show Gratis ....   ::  

1. Tukang Koi 
2. Alvin (Sugureta_Koi)
3.
5.

----------


## ronyandry

daftarrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## ceem

Ditunggu foto nya om....  ::   ::   ::   Cuma mau liat aja   ::   ::

----------


## ronnie

Wow...mantaf neh,,
Liat2 dl ah,hehe...

----------


## tenonx

pengen ikut ke ALL JAPAN KOI SHOW 2010 nya   ::   ::

----------


## abahnasr

> pengen ikut ke ALL JAPAN KOI SHOW 2010 nya


kok sama ya ?????

----------


## monscine

Om ajik, ada female guarantee atau gak ya?
Bagus nih tantangannya...mungkin gua ikut jugaaaa   ::

----------


## luki

> Om ajik, ada female guarantee atau gak ya?
> Bagus nih tantangannya...mungkin gua ikut jugaaaa


justru ini tantangan nya......milih yg female
han....cek langsung aja ikan nya.....
biar lebih afdol.....nanti malem landing di indonesia.....  ::   ::

----------


## bogel

ikutttt...
ikannya bisa diliat dimana...kapan...tks

----------


## abiserpong

> Om ajik, ada female guarantee atau gak ya?
> Bagus nih tantangannya...mungkin gua ikut jugaaaa


Kayaknya lihat di sertifikat gak ada om...... Masih 12 - 15 cm, belum akil balig..........  ::

----------


## luki

FOTO RYU SANKE :
*
Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02, RS 03, RS 04, RS 05*

*Ki-Ka: RS 06, RS 07, RS 08, RS 09, RS 10*

*Ki-Ka: RS 11, RS 12, RS 13, RS 14, RS 15*

*Ki-Ka: RS 16, RS 17, RS 18, RS 19, RS 20*

*Ki-Ka: RS 21, RS 22, RS 23, RS 24, RS 25*

*Ki-Ka: RS 26, RS 27, RS 28, RS 29, RS 30*


silahkan di lihat lihat, sambil menunggu tanggal 28 september jam 12 waktu KOI's server

----------


## abahnasr

wah luar biasa om luki....
yang mana ya??????

----------


## William Pantoni

> ikutttt...
> ikannya bisa diliat dimana...kapan...tks


Bisa dilihat di 
Jln Puri Kembangan Barat K 10-3
Telp : 0815 13131313
Pak Jani Lauw

----------


## luki

> wah luar biasa om luki....
> yang mana ya??????


sama om syafiq......saya juga bingung  ::   ::  
liat ikan nya langsung aja ....biar yakin.....
mumpung pemilihan nya masih lama....

----------


## udin

siap-siap .... ambil nafas ..... grakkkkkkkkkkkk..!!!!
ikan dari foto aja udeh keliahatan neh...!

----------


## luki

> siap-siap .... ambil nafas ..... grakkkkkkkkkkkk..!!!!
> ikan dari foto aja udeh keliahatan neh...!


baru umur 3 bulan 10 hari aja dah keliatan ya din......
emang beda kalo breeder matanya.....  ::   :: 
jadi yg bagus yg mana din.......

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by abahnasr
> 
> wah luar biasa om luki....
> yang mana ya??????
> 
> 
> sama om syafiq......saya juga bingung   
> liat ikan nya langsung aja ....biar yakin.....
> mumpung pemilihan nya masih lama....


Rupanya bnyk org bingung nih....sy jg bingung.
Bagus2 euy.

----------


## chivas

mantaappp...

ikuuttt.........

----------


## rvidella

mau tanya:

1) Emangnya nama besar MOMOTARO kecoreng kenapa di Indonesia?
2) Kapan foto after arrival di indonesia akan di upload? soalnya saya bukan breeder jadi gak bisa lihat jelas nih ...

thanks,

----------


## dani

Wah, seru nih! Skrg GO ikannya bagus2x...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

ikutttt....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

yg no 8 ngebentuk angka 3 tuh. klo diliat dr blkg..ngebentuk hurup E. hahaha..lumayan buat inisial nama..  ::

----------


## edwin

akhirnya, setelah bolak-balik buka tutup komputer.....diposting juga ikannya....
wuih....keliatannya mantap...burem aja keliatan bagus...
mau liat fisik ikannya langsung ah...mumpung liburan gak kemana2....

----------


## Kokok

Hmmmmmmm menarik juga

----------


## dattairadian

IKAN2NYA MANTAB2......   ::

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> siap-siap .... ambil nafas ..... grakkkkkkkkkkkk..!!!!
> ikan dari foto aja udeh keliahatan neh...!
> 
> 
> baru umur 3 bulan 10 hari aja dah keliatan ya din......
> emang beda kalo breeder matanya.....  
> jadi yg bagus yg mana din.......


lihat foto udeh.. tinggal cek fisik Luk

----------


## asagita

> mau tanya:
> 
> 1) Emangnya nama besar MOMOTARO kecoreng kenapa di Indonesia?
> 2) Kapan foto after arrival di indonesia akan di upload? soalnya saya bukan breeder jadi gak bisa lihat jelas nih ...
> 
> thanks,


Sama kayak Om Dodo. Pengen tau emang ada kasus apa yang bikin Momotaro gerah...?
Ikannya en ownernya mungkin gerah kalo ke sini, sampe kolamnya mau dipasangin chiller juga  ::

----------


## ronny

Gile, ini mah hukumnya wajib untukberpartisisapiiii: ikutttttttttttttt

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> pengen ikut ke ALL JAPAN KOI SHOW 2010 nya   
> 
> 
> kok sama ya ?????


idem

----------


## victor

ommmmmmm........... banyak yang mau ikuttttt hehe............
ikan nya kuranggggggggg.................. hehe.......

----------


## victor

> pengen ikut ke ALL JAPAN KOI SHOW 2010 nya


wahhhhhhhhhhhh.........
kesempatan ini bisa berangkat bareng2 nih
ayo bentuk panitia pemberangkatan...  ::   :P

----------


## koinia

Mau ya tsnys nih, bgm maksudnya first come first serve???

----------


## ronny

> Mau ya tsnys nih, bgm maksudnya first come first serve???


 sama dan pertanyaan tambahan: apakah yg reseve mulai skrg seperti sy, om udin dkk diatas diakui sebagai first come? Pertanyaan kedua apa yg disebutkan saat reserve agar diakuisah misalkan nama dan no ikan? Yg ke 3 sekedar masukan agar semua peserta melalui web ini, jg seperti omosako zebra saat masuk ke dalam web koi's ternyata sudah ada beberapa nomer yg milik orang lain karena kegiatan ini kan kerjasmanya dengan koi's, demikian dan terima kasih  ::

----------


## victor

sehari kasi makan berapa kali om?

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by koinia
> 
> Mau ya tsnys nih, bgm maksudnya first come first serve???
> 
> 
>  sama dan pertanyaan tambahan: apakah yg reseve mulai skrg seperti sy, om udin dkk diatas diakui sebagai first come? Pertanyaan kedua apa yg disebutkan saat reserve agar diakuisah misalkan nama dan no ikan? Yg ke 3 sekedar masukan agar semua peserta melalui web ini, jg seperti omosako zebra saat masuk ke dalam web koi's ternyata sudah ada beberapa nomer yg milik orang lain karena kegiatan ini kan kerjasmanya dengan koi's, demikian dan terima kasih


4. Pemilihan KoiDilakukan berdasarkan sistem fisrt come first serve mulai tanggal 28 September 2009. Pemilihan bisa dilakukan selama masa Grow Out atau ditutup lebih cepat bila semua koi sudah terpilih. Pemilihan dimulai jam 12.00 waktu server dengan cara posting kode pilihannya ke dalam forum ini

First come first serve, sah yang pertama kali memasukan kode postingan untuk ikan pilihannya pada jam 12.00 waktu server 28 September 2009, bila ada yang sama kode/ nomor pilihan ikannya, tentu yang duluan masuk yang berhak.
Untuk acara G O: THE MOMOTARO "RYU" SANKE SHOW ini, dipastikan semua masih free untuk dipilih pada waktu yang disebutkan di atas.

----------


## ronny

Tq Om Abi, satu pertanyaan terlupakan yg dimaksud 28 septembet jam 12.00 adalah : tgl 28 jam 00.00 (dinihari) atau tgl 28 jam 12 siang???? Terima kasih



> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by koinia
> 
> ...

----------


## Koi Lovers

Thank's atas infonya om abi...berarti tgl 28sept jam 12 wib yah...
Berarti sekarang br ngukur animo alias nyetar-nyetar mesin dikit,hehehe  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Thank's atas infonya om abi...berarti tgl 28sept jam 12.00 wib yah...
Berarti sekarang br ngukur animo alias nyetar-nyetar mesin dikit,hehehe  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Jam 12.00 Siang om ronny..............  :: 
Betul sekali om koi lovers.........

----------


## edwin

om ajik/luki, ada foto indukannya si 'ryu' itu gak? buat pembelajaran kita2....
di certif gbrnya kekecilan.....hehehe....
thanks

----------


## luki

> om ajik/luki, ada foto indukannya si 'ryu' itu gak? buat pembelajaran kita2....
> di certif gbrnya kekecilan.....hehehe....
> thanks


foto indukan memang yg ada di sertifikat win.....
saya masih menunggu email dari daisuke maeda via koi castle , untuk foto indukan yang lebih jelas......
kalo saya sudah terima....pasti saya upload lagi di sini......
mudah mudahan sebelum pemilihan,  saya sudah upload foto indukan nya

----------


## luki

> ommmmmmm........... banyak yang mau ikuttttt hehe............
> ikan nya kuranggggggggg.................. hehe.......


justru itu om victor.......
kemaren kita juga sempet bicara dengan Pak jani lauw masalah kuantiti ikan....
pak Jani bilang lebih baik sedikit.....tapi kualitas rata.....

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ommmmmmm........... banyak yang mau ikuttttt hehe............
> ikan nya kuranggggggggg.................. hehe.......
> 
> 
> justru itu om victor.......
> kemaren kita juga sempet bicara dengan Pak jani lauw masalah kuantiti ikan....
> pak Jani bilang lebih baik sedikit.....tapi kualitas rata.....


kayaknya bukan cuma ikannya yang kurang....tiket ke japan nya juga kurang......  ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> om ajik/luki, ada foto indukannya si 'ryu' itu gak? buat pembelajaran kita2....
> di certif gbrnya kekecilan.....hehehe....
> thanks
> 
> 
> foto indukan memang yg ada di sertifikat win.....
> saya masih menunggu email dari daisuke maeda via koi castle , untuk foto indukan yang lebih jelas......
> ...


sip om luki.....

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ommmmmmm........... banyak yang mau ikuttttt hehe............
> ikan nya kuranggggggggg.................. hehe.......
> 
> 
> justru itu om victor.......
> kemaren kita juga sempet bicara dengan Pak jani lauw masalah kuantiti ikan....
> pak Jani bilang lebih baik sedikit.....tapi kualitas rata.....


ok ok ok
boleh tahu om,
makanan yang di pakai?
brapa kali sehari?
suhu?
spec air?

----------


## Soegianto

aduh ketinggalan news  ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


yang pasti harus nya dengan suhu diatas....shiroji akan tetep bertahan putih......

----------


## luki

> aduh ketinggalan news


untung nya belum ketinggalan waktu pemilihan om.....
tanggal 28 september jam 12.00 siang waktu KOI's

----------


## victor

makanan yang di pakai? - FD Colour Up Special   dan FD Primo Plus ( 43 % Protein )
brapa kali sehari? - 3 sampai 5 kali sehari
suhu? - di set di 22 - 23 C

thx atas informasi nya hehe...

----------


## victor

> Bagi pemilik koi yang memenangkan predikat Grand Champion, KOI CASTLE akan memberikan hadiah berupa:
> *-. Tiket Pesawat untuk mengunjungi " ALL JAPAN KOI SHOW 2010 "*


ini bolak balik atau satu jalan tok ni om?

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Bagi pemilik koi yang memenangkan predikat Grand Champion, KOI CASTLE akan memberikan hadiah berupa:
> *-. Tiket Pesawat untuk mengunjungi " ALL JAPAN KOI SHOW 2010 "*
> 
> 
> ini bolak balik atau satu jalan tok ni om?


Bolak balik om.... tidak termasuk akomodasi, makan, belanja ikan, transportasi selama di sana.....  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Tadi abis dari Koi Castle....memang ikan2nya mantap2 lebih bagus dari fotonya.
Body jg bagus2 euy.

Ini foto kolam 600 ton nya.

----------


## victor

liat di foto,
rasanya pingin nyemplung deh
boleh kagak yach....  ::  
mungkin harus nge pasin pas BD copot deh

----------


## Soegianto

> FOTO RYU SANKE :
> *
> Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02, RS 03, RS 04, RS 05*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 06, RS 07, RS 08, RS 09, RS 10*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 11, RS 12, RS 13, RS 14, RS 15*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 16, RS 17, RS 18, RS 19, RS 20*
> ...


biar mudah lihatnya

b

----------


## Koi Lovers

om yang atu ini emang paling tau ajeee, thx om.....
incerannya angka yg ngga putus ya om? hehehe   ::

----------


## GenKoi

Sanke nya mantap 2 juga hadiahnya , untul klarifikasi aja mengenai hadiah , apa yang dimaksud All Japan Koi Show 2010 yang di Niigata ini ?

----------


## edwin

> Tadi abis dari Koi Castle....memang ikan2nya mantap2 lebih bagus dari fotonya.
> Body jg bagus2 euy.
> 
> Ini foto kolam 600 ton nya.


td mampir kesana juga......memang kolamnya uedaaann.....udah kayak kolam renang ukuran olimpiade..... bener2 kepengen nyemplung dan berenang ama ikan duyung di dalamnya....hehehehehe....

sankenya belum sampe sehari, udah berenang2 ria diatas dan main pancuran air dingin dari chiller..... hebat staminanya.... dan sy setuju ama pak wil, foto yang diposting jauh deh ama aslinya.....

----------


## e-koi

nubie numpang liat ajah, maklum price rate msh tak terjangkau
(2 bulan gaji gitu loh... Hehehe)

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by koinia
> 
> ...


Buat temen-temen gak usak khawatir..... 
walaupun saya first come tapi gak jadi jaminan saya bisa dapat ikan yang sudah saya incer....
Penjelasan dari pak Abi sudah cukup jelas dan fair.... tinggal tunggu nasib aja....
kalau jodoh ya syukur kalau gak dapat ..berati belum milik..
tergantung kecepatan SUBMIT didepan komputer pada jam 12.00 waktu server 28 September 2009  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Sanke nya mantap 2 juga hadiahnya , untul klarifikasi aja mengenai hadiah , apa yang dimaksud All Japan Koi Show 2010 yang di Niigata ini ?


Rupanya Pak harry tertarik sama hadiah nya yah..
mungkin bukan All Japan Combined Koi Show 2010.
AJKS 2010 mulai awal Feb 2010 sedangkan GO berakhir bulan May 2010.

tapi kalo All Japan Wakagoi Show 2010 masih keburu pak harry 

biar nanti di confirmed lagi oleh Koi Castle.....

----------


## edwin

> Buat temen-temen gak usak khawatir..... 
> walaupun saya first come tapi gak jadi jaminan saya bisa dapat ikan yang sudah saya incer....
> Penjelasan dari pak Abi sudah cukup jelas dan fair.... tinggal tunggu nasib aja....
> kalau jodoh ya syukur kalau gak dapat ..berati belum milik..
> tergantung kecepatan SUBMIT didepan komputer pada jam 12.00 waktu server 28 September 2009


  ::  bisa om udin, bawa laptop dan tarik kabel dari server koi-s... bisa gak ya???  ::   ::

----------


## udin

Momotaro Ryu sanke D200

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTJUF6au2GE

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> Buat temen-temen gak usak khawatir..... 
> walaupun saya first come tapi gak jadi jaminan saya bisa dapat ikan yang sudah saya incer....
> Penjelasan dari pak Abi sudah cukup jelas dan fair.... tinggal tunggu nasib aja....
> kalau jodoh ya syukur kalau gak dapat ..berati belum milik..
> tergantung kecepatan SUBMIT didepan komputer pada jam 12.00 waktu server 28 September 2009  
> 
> 
>   bisa om udin, bawa laptop dan tarik kabel dari server koi-s... bisa gak ya???


Om  Edwin kayaknya harus di traceroute dulu nih Server Koi-s Hostingnya di Provider mana ?

----------


## udin

Ryu Hime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ4sN8uU770

----------


## GenKoi

Oyagoinya kayaknya yang ini pak Udin , bener nggak yaa ?

----------


## luki

> Oyagoinya kayaknya yang ini pak Udin , bener nggak yaa ?


bukan pak harry.....yang ini izumoryu....
foto oyagoi female nya yg di sertifikat hal 1......
nanti kalo koi castle sudah dapet foto oyagoi female dan male nya....
akan saya upload di sini

----------


## udin

[quote="GenKoi"]Oyagoinya kayaknya yang ini pak Udin , bener nggak yaa ?
quote]
Oyagoinya serperti yg di sertifikat pak Hary...!

----------


## mrliauw

Para suhu sedang diskusi yg mana yg akan dipilih duluan nanti 28/Sept/09 jam 12:00 siang

Kasih bocoran dong om..

----------


## ronyandry

> Para suhu sedang diskusi yg mana yg akan dipilih duluan nanti 28/Sept/09 jam 12:00 siang
> 
> Kasih bocoran dong om..


itu ada jumbo tosai yang pakai kaos coklat 
wkwkwkwk   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

baju coklat itu mrliauw ya?
sebelah om jani lau itu om udin ya ( baju putih )
yg baju kuning kacamata sapa ya?
yg baju merah juga sapa ya?
baju biru ya pasti om abieserpong ya   ::

----------


## budidjo

> baju coklat itu mrliauw ya?
> sebelah om jani lau itu om udin ya ( baju putih )
> yg baju kuning kacamata sapa ya?
> yg baju merah juga sapa ya?
> baju biru ya pasti om abieserpong ya


Kalo ndak tahu baju kuning kacamata bisa di banned dr forum lho  ::   ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> baju coklat itu mrliauw ya? mrliauw yang ngambil foto....
> sebelah om jani lau itu om udin ya ( baju putih ) yup.....
> yg baju kuning kacamata sapa ya? masa ga kenal, om .. ada dimajalah terbaru, om will
> yg baju merah juga sapa ya? om erwin
> baju biru ya pasti om abieserpong ya

----------


## mrbunta

oooooooooo. baju kuning om william toh. beda kalau pake kacamata   ::   sorry ommmmmm
kalau baju coklat itu siapa?

----------


## edwin

> Para suhu sedang diskusi yg mana yg akan dipilih duluan nanti 28/Sept/09 jam 12:00 siang
> 
> Kasih bocoran dong om..


kayaknya bakalan diborong ama om mrliauw nh....abis dijejer di lapak ama om udin, langsung di foto 1-1 ama om mrliauw....
udah dikeker blm nih om?

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by mrliauw
> 
> Para suhu sedang diskusi yg mana yg akan dipilih duluan nanti 28/Sept/09 jam 12:00 siang
> 
> Kasih bocoran dong om..
> 
> 
> itu ada jumbo tosai yang pakai kaos coklat 
> wkwkwkwk


udah sansai bro....bantet pula....hehehhee  ::   ::

----------


## mrliauw

> Originally Posted by mrliauw
> 
> Para suhu sedang diskusi yg mana yg akan dipilih duluan nanti 28/Sept/09 jam 12:00 siang
> 
> Kasih bocoran dong om..
> 
> 
> kayaknya bakalan diborong ama om mrliauw nh....abis dijejer di lapak ama om udin, langsung di foto 1-1 ama om mrliauw....
> udah dikeker blm nih om?


Udah nyoba ngeker tp gak jago kayak om Edwin, jadi gemana..
Om Edwin dikasih lihat foto sekilas, langsung bisa nunjuk ikannya 'Tuh, yang itu tuh..'
Busyet, gapah benerr..
Nomer 08 polanya membentuk angka 3, lucu deh
Nomer 09 pola tiga step klasik habiss..
Nomer 10 polanya bagus (mnrt saya lho..)
Nomer 11... Silahkan diteruskan sendiri s/d Nomer 30
Ha3x

----------


## Gom 7rait

Mo bertanya nih; sekilas knapa sumi sanke ini sepertinya ada bakat liar yah [kurang meyakinkan],... apa ada darah showa...?   ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

wah wah wah wah wah ada apa lagi ini sumi diprediksi liar?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Mo bertanya nih; sekilas knapa sumi sanke ini sepertinya ada bakat liar yah [kurang meyakinkan],... apa ada darah showa...?


Mohon diberi pencerahan om Gom, sumi yang ada bakat liar itu seperti apa ya...... kurang meyakinkan apanya ya......

Momotaro sangat terkenal dengan blood line Sankenya, tentu sangat menjaga kemurnian dari blood line tersebut.......
Sepengetahuan saya untuk indukan sanke dengan pejantan sanke juga akan keluar anakan: kohaku, bekko, sanke, tancho kohaku, tancho sanke....... tidak mungkin keluar Showa.

Begitupun untuk indukan Showa dengan pejantan Showa akan keluar anakan : kohaku, Shiro, Showa, Tancho kohaku. Tancho Showa.......... tidak mungkin keluar Sanke.

----------


## William Pantoni

> ok ok ok
> boleh tahu om,
> makanan yang di pakai?
> brapa kali sehari?
> suhu?
> spec air?


Om Vic,
Ini makanan nya nih...terderloin steak nya Koi...makanan KOI yang PALING MAHAL  ::  
GO 6 bulan plus kalau juara tambah lagi 6 bulan free di kolam 600 ton = 1 tahun.....siip...beli 10-15cm = 50 - 60cm ( mudah2an....  ::  )

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ok ok ok
> boleh tahu om,
> makanan yang di pakai?
> brapa kali sehari?
> suhu?
> spec air?
> 
> ...


wah ini Tenderloin nya Wagyu sama Kobe nih......  ::

----------


## mrbunta

nyam nyam nyam.

----------


## edwin

> nyam nyam nyam.


gajah bukannya makan rumput om? kok nyam-nyam....??

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> nyam nyam nyam.
> 
> 
> gajah bukannya makan rumput om? kok nyam-nyam....??


wong ada kobe steak

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


wah, gajah karnivora.....syereeemmmm...

----------


## Kokok

om Luki suka maen ke nikko hotel ya? kok wagyu sama kobe, pakai beer dan stamina ramen dunk? kuliner koi nih  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah, gajah karnivora.....syereeemmmm...


ini omnivora.  :P

----------


## Anggit

Bagi pemilik koi yang memenangkan predikat Grand Champion, KOI CASTLE akan memberikan hadiah berupa:

*-. Tiket Pesawat untuk mengunjungi " ALL JAPAN KOI SHOW 2010 "**

ruarrrrrrr biasa !!!!!!!   *  ::   ::   ::   ::  

shall we ??   ::  


salutos..

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


ntar khusus gajah tak traktir kobe steak marble 9   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> wah, gajah karnivora.....syereeemmmm...
> 
> 
> ini omnivora.  :P


Buntasaurus  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ntar khusus gajah tak traktir kobe steak marble 9


wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwk
pindahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## udin

> Jam 12.00 Siang om ronny.............. 
> Betul sekali om koi lovers.........


Pak Abi.....sy mau tanya
umpama 1 orang pilih 2 ekor
reply nya  sekaligus 2 nomor atau 1 persatu tiap nomor ikan?
mohon penjelasan

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> Jam 12.00 Siang om ronny.............. 
> Betul sekali om koi lovers.........
> 
> 
> Pak Abi.....sy mau tanya
> umpama 1 orang pilih 2 ekor
> reply nya  sekaligus 2 nomor atau 1 persatu tiap nomor ikan?
> mohon penjelasan


harusnya sih bisa sekaligus om, kalo liat thread2 sblmnya

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> ...


Ok ! kalau gitu .. nunggu sisa aje deh .. kloter II yg 5 jtan

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by udin
> 
> ...


Sippp om udin....... nomor pilihan sudah dikantong kayanya..........  ::

----------


## udin

nunggu 6 hari lagi rasanya lama banget....  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> nunggu 6 hari lagi rasanya lama banget....


Sambil nunggu, coba kita lihat dulu nih Ryu Sanke yg 98cm nya :



Dan ini Ryu X 90cm yg masuk TOP 5 di AJKS adalah satu satu keturunan Ryu Sanke :

----------


## William Pantoni

Dan ini salah satu dari Ryu Sanke bloodline yg jg meraih prestasi di :
- AJKS thn 2005 = Mature Champion
- AJKS thn 2006 - Kokugyo Award

Kita bisa lihat perkembangan nya waktu dari tosai sampai gosai :

----------


## mrbunta

om. newbie mau tanya nih. apa yg batch ini kira kira sama ? gosai baru sumi keluar semua?

----------


## abiserpong

Kalau lihat tosainya minim sumi....... di nisai sumi mulai naik dan menebal.......pada gosai sumi sudah keluar full dan finish........cantik, luar biasa.......  ::  

Memang  tidak salah blood linenya dinamai ''RYU'' yang berarti NAGA..........Hewan super sejenis ular dalam mitologi.....  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> om. newbie mau tanya nih. apa yg batch ini kira kira sama ? gosai baru sumi keluar semua?


Selain blood line dari induk umumnya peran pejantan lebih menentukan untuk kualitas dari hi, sumi, kiwa, pattern..........
Kemarin waktu main ke sana sudah ada 1, 2 ekor yang suminya menebal jika dibandingkan dengan foto di sertifikat yang di ambil tanggal 13 september 2009, semoga sedikit memberi gambaran om.......  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om. newbie mau tanya nih. apa yg batch ini kira kira sama ? gosai baru sumi keluar semua?
> 
> 
> Selain blood line dari induk umumnya peran pejantan lebih menentukan untuk kualitas dari hi, sumi, kiwa, pattern..........
> Kemarin waktu main ke sana sudah ada 1, 2 ekor yang suminya menebal jika dibandingkan dengan foto di sertifikat yang di ambil tanggal 13 september 2009, semoga sedikit memberi gambaran om.......


jantan nya sama gak dengan yg di foto contoh itu?  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Lagi diminta ke Momotaronya om.......  ::

----------


## susanatod

Pak mau tanya nih, karena waktu GO akan menggunakan chiller, apakah setelah selesai GO ikan2 itu akan di kondisikan dulu ke suhu normal jakarta atau harus langsung di bawa pulang?

----------


## abiserpong

Ya om..., nanti akan ada proses penyesuaian ke suhu normal / tergantung kesepakatan dengan pemilik tentunya......

----------


## mrbunta

> Lagi diminta ke Momotaronya om.......


sippppppppppp.

----------


## udin

> Kalau lihat tosainya minim sumi....... di nisai sumi mulai naik dan menebal.......pada gosai sumi sudah keluar full dan finish........cantik, luar biasa.......  
> 
> Memang  tidak salah blood linenya dinamai ''RYU'' yang berarti NAGA..........Hewan super sejenis ular dalam mitologi.....


Sanke Momotaro Bodynya memang khas banget ... memanjang seperti uler Naga
Beda sekali dengan ikan dari farm-farm lain di Jepang ... padahal belum pernah ke Jepang.

----------


## Soegianto

> FOTO RYU SANKE :
> *
> Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02, RS 03, RS 04, RS 05*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 06, RS 07, RS 08, RS 09, RS 10*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 11, RS 12, RS 13, RS 14, RS 15*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 16, RS 17, RS 18, RS 19, RS 20*
> ...

----------


## Kokok

provokator   ::

----------


## udin

Gie kasih gue bocoran dong ..??

----------


## victor

> Gie kasih gue bocoran dong ..??


fibernya mesti di bolongin dulu om

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> Gie kasih gue bocoran dong ..??
> 
> 
> fibernya mesti di bolongin dulu om


susah om ... padahal udah di bor...

----------


## Soegianto

> Gie kasih gue bocoran dong ..??


manggil siapa bang ??
minta bocoran apa ??
 ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> FOTO RYU SANKE :
> *
> Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02, RS 03, RS 04, RS 05*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 06, RS 07, RS 08, RS 09, RS 10*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 11, RS 12, RS 13, RS 14, RS 15*
> ...

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> Gie kasih gue bocoran dong ..??
> 
> 
> manggil siapa bang ??
> minta bocoran apa ??


bocoran ape kek ...  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by udin
> 
> ...


Laahhhh....bocoran diminta.....  ::   , bukannya biasa yang bocor minta di tambal.......  ::   ::

----------


## udin

yg minta ditambal banyak banget...  ::

----------


## edwin

bocorannya no 31 - 35 om udin...... tapi ikannya masih di jepang disimpen ama momotaro   ::   ::   ::

----------


## udin

> bocorannya no 31 - 35 om udin...... tapi ikannya masih di jepang disimpen ama momotaro


Padahal saya udeh pilih no. 34 cakep ikannya .. Sanke maruten inazumua tsubosumi
Tapi sayang ...saya dapet MMS nya dari DASUKI Mojokerto ...bukan dari DAESUKE Momotaro..  ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> bocorannya no 31 - 35 om udin...... tapi ikannya masih di jepang disimpen ama momotaro    
> 
> 
> Padahal saya udeh pilih no. 34 cakep ikannya .. Sanke maruten inazumua tsubosumi
> Tapi sayang ...saya dapet MMS nya dari DASUKI Mojokerto ...bukan dari DAESUKE Momotaro..


bagusan no 32 om, warna lebih tajam, polanya juga mantabbbbbbb

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> ...


  ::  om udin, mending ambil indukannya aja si "ryu" itu.....langsung breeding....
nanti anakannya di GO juga ya....hehehe

----------


## victor

saya koq tahu nya DAISUKI ya, file nya dalam bentuk 3gp

----------


## 36aquatic

ukuran sekarang berapa cm om ?

----------


## Soegianto

> ukuran sekarang berapa cm om ?


di halaman 1 ada keterangan nya

----------


## udin

4 hari lagi....

----------


## limjohan

> 4 hari lagi....



udah gak sabar ya om udin  ::   ::

----------


## jayatunggal

om udin ...saya ikut juga deh...
_____________
Jaya Tunggal Koi
Lili Edi

----------


## edwin

wah kayaknya ini yang paling ditunggu2 orang nih....
terakhir yang lihat link ini udah 1901 kali....
kyknya ada yang tiap hari dikeker2 fotonya nih...mau milih yang mana...
mantap :P 
gimana kalo kita bikin bursa taruhan semangkok bakso..... grow out kali ini ikannya habis atau kagak??? hehehe

----------


## T3chno

> wah kayaknya ini yang paling ditunggu2 orang nih....
> terakhir yang lihat link ini udah 1901 kali....
> kyknya ada yang tiap hari dikeker2 fotonya nih...mau milih yang mana...
> mantap :P 
> gimana kalo kita bikin bursa taruhan semangkok bakso..... grow out kali ini ikannya habis atau kagak??? hehehe


Boleh Om tapi 30 mangkok yah...biar 3 mangkok per hari yah Om...  ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> wah kayaknya ini yang paling ditunggu2 orang nih....
> terakhir yang lihat link ini udah 1901 kali....
> kyknya ada yang tiap hari dikeker2 fotonya nih...mau milih yang mana...
> mantap :P 
> gimana kalo kita bikin bursa taruhan semangkok bakso..... grow out kali ini ikannya habis atau kagak??? hehehe
> 
> 
> Boleh Om tapi 30 mangkok yah...biar 3 mangkok per hari yah Om...


hahahaha.....gak bosen om 10 hari makan bakso pagi siang malem?

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> ukuran sekarang berapa cm om ?
> 
> 
> di halaman 1 ada keterangan nya


Thanks pak soegi, kelewatan gara2 bacanya buru2, pengen langsung liat ikannya aja. mantap

----------


## udin

> om udin ...saya ikut juga deh...
> _____________
> Jaya Tunggal Koi
> Lili Edi


Pak Edi ... ini Hajatnya Custle Koi dan Kois , 
saya cuma calon peserta GO sama dengan temen-temn yg lain...hehehe..  ::  
pokoknya tinggal pilih aja no ikan yg di incer... ntar tgl 28/10/09 jam 12.00 siap-siap aja SUBMIT didepan Komputer... Laptop .... BeriBeri (BlackBarry)...  ::   ::  
__________
Tukang Koi

----------


## edwin

hehehe...beri-beri... bisa aja nih om udin

----------


## T3chno

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> ...


Mau ikutan yah BOS HARRY........... jadi yah....

----------


## 36aquatic

> Mau ikutan yah BOS HARRY........... jadi yah....


Boleh aja, tapi nanti abis itu bikin kolam 150 ton buat titip ikannya ya.............

----------


## Kokok

kalau ternyata seluruh atau sebagian besera peserta menjatuhkan pilihan ikan di nomor yang sama, katakanlah hanya 5 ekor yang diminati (sementara pesertanya sendiri sekitar 30 orang dan tidak mau ganti nomor pilahan) gimana jadinya ya? (ekstrim saja), dari penjelasan di hal awal dikatakan indukan sama, kualitas sama, tapi yang jelas terlihat adalah ukuran ikannya agak beda beda dikitlah   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by mrliauw
> 
> Para suhu sedang diskusi yg mana yg akan dipilih duluan nanti 28/Sept/09 jam 12:00 siang
> 
> Kasih bocoran dong om..
> 
> 
> itu ada jumbo tosai yang pakai kaos coklat 
> wkwkwkwk



kalau saya cermati foto ini kok nggak seperti lihat ikan GO ya? apa mirip aktifitas bandar judi koprok ini?, serius banget (keliatan ada yang pakar bandar  ::  ) maaf canda ya para suhu

----------


## abiserpong

> kalau ternyata seluruh atau sebagian besera peserta menjatuhkan pilihan ikan di nomor yang sama, katakanlah hanya 5 ekor yang diminati (sementara pesertanya sendiri sekitar 30 orang dan tidak mau ganti nomor pilahan) gimana jadinya ya? (ekstrim saja), dari penjelasan di hal awal dikatakan indukan sama, kualitas sama, tapi yang jelas terlihat adalah ukuran ikannya agak beda beda dikitlah


Seperti biasanya....... masing-masing dengan selera, sudut pandang, pengalaman, kepentingan yang berbeda-beda om.....  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> kalau ternyata seluruh atau sebagian besera peserta menjatuhkan pilihan ikan di nomor yang sama, katakanlah hanya 5 ekor yang diminati (sementara pesertanya sendiri sekitar 30 orang dan tidak mau ganti nomor pilahan) gimana jadinya ya? (ekstrim saja), dari penjelasan di hal awal dikatakan indukan sama, kualitas sama, tapi yang jelas terlihat adalah ukuran ikannya agak beda beda dikitlah


Cuma mau usul aja yah...
Gimana klu diadain semacam lelang...tp cuma berlangsung 5 menit.
Start : Rp6jt utk kloter pertama dgn kelipatan bebas.
Misalnya, klu ada peminat yg sama maka mereka bisa bid itu ikan selama 5 menit dan pemenang nya adalah yg bid terakhir dgn harga tertinggi. Jadi maksudnya supaya ada kesempatan buat yg sama2 suka nomor ikan tsb.

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by T3chno
> 
> Mau ikutan yah BOS HARRY........... jadi yah....
> 
> 
> Boleh aja, tapi nanti abis itu bikin kolam 150 ton buat titip ikannya ya.............


Ikutan dong om Harry...biar seru nih...  :: 
Kita belajar karakteristik RYU Sanke yg legendaris ini....sumi dari ga ada jadi ada ngeblok.



> Dan ini salah satu dari Ryu Sanke bloodline yg jg meraih prestasi di :
> - AJKS thn 2005 = Mature Champion
> - AJKS thn 2006 - Kokugyo Award
> 
> Kita bisa lihat perkembangan nya waktu dari tosai sampai gosai :

----------


## victor

om will, khan udah tahu tuh, mana donk yang jadinya kira2 kayak gitu, hihi....
kagak juara gpp deh.....  :P  :P  :P

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Vic,
Sy jg bingung...cap cip cup aja d...soalnya ga bisa prediksi.
Coba bayangin yg diatas waktu ukuran 15cm....pasti ga ada yg mau....sumi irit.

----------


## victor

> Om Vic,
> Sy jg bingung...cap cip cup aja d...soalnya ga bisa prediksi.
> Coba bayangin yg diatas waktu ukuran 15cm....pasti ga ada yg mau....sumi irit.


hehe......wah.. saya pelihara showa jadi parah om, 
kebanyakan hitam, 
kayaknya mendingan pelihara sanke nih hehe... jadi showa   ::

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrliauw
> 
> ...


om kokok ... mau pilih yg mana ???
mau yg menurun .... apa yg mendatar...  ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> FOTO RYU SANKE :
> *
> Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02, RS 03, RS 04, RS 05*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 06, RS 07, RS 08, RS 09, RS 10*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 11, RS 12, RS 13, RS 14, RS 15*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 16, RS 17, RS 18, RS 19, RS 20*
> ...


Biar gampang lihatnya.....  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Om om moderator, newbie mau nanya.
Ini foto ikan dari jepang atau dari indonesia?
Karna bagi sy ataupun rekan2 lain yg diluar pulau yg ingin ikutan
Acara ini sangat sulit bagi kami untuk melihat ikannya lsng.
Jadi hanya mengandalkan dari foto.
Demikian pertanyaan dari newbie,kiranya berkenan menanggapi

Salam

----------


## abiserpong

Foto ini diambil dari masing-masing sertifikat ikan........difoto tanggal 13 september 2009 di Momotaro Jepang.....  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

trims atas tanggapannya om abi,
kalo foto ini dari serti dari jepang,apakah pola ikan ada yang berubah?
baik sumi maupun HInya apakah sama seperti yang diserti (yang difoto ini)?

trims,dan maaf merepotkan

----------


## Gom 7rait

1; 3; 4 ; 8 ; 23 ; 24 sepertinya ok yah.?

----------


## abiserpong

> trims atas tanggapannya om abi,
> kalo foto ini dari serti dari jepang,apakah pola ikan ada yang berubah?
> baik sumi maupun HInya apakah sama seperti yang diserti (yang difoto ini)?
> 
> trims,dan maaf merepotkan


Semua pola hi tetap.... hanya 1, 2 ekor.... sumi sedikit lebih tebal dari yang di foto ( mungkin pengaruh air / puasa ), ...umumnya masih sama semua dengan foto yang di tampilkan di atas karena cuma terpaut 2 minggu.....  :: 
Silahkan dipilih om........  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Ah om abi bisa aja,emang lagi dipilih-pilih nih om,kasi masukan yg ok dong  :: 
Masalah dpt apa ngga ya tergantung nasib waktu pembukaan besok deh,hahaha

----------


## abiserpong

> 1; 3; 4 ; 8 ; 23 ; 24 sepertinya ok yah.?





> Ah om abi bisa aja,emang lagi dipilih-pilih nih om,kasi masukan yg ok dong 
> Masalah dpt apa ngga ya tergantung nasib waktu pembukaan besok deh,hahaha


Sipp....... om   ::

----------


## luki

siap siap......
15 jam lagi......  ::   ::

----------


## victor

> 1; 3; 4 ; 8 ; 23 ; 24 sepertinya ok yah.?


borong aja om

----------


## udin

Maruten ada 4 
2 step ada   7
3 step ada  11
pola unik      5
___________+
Total         30

----------


## gomaidy

Om Udin

bakar terus. Kayak abang sate aja nih. he...he.....

----------


## udin

> Om Udin
> 
> bakar terus. Kayak abang sate aja nih. he...he.....


pen ...gw lagi belajar penjumlahan...  ::

----------


## gomaidy

Om Udin

Gitu toh, Aku pikir Om Udin mau panas panasin orang. he...he....

----------


## udin

> Om Udin
> 
> Gitu toh, Aku pikir Om Udin mau panas panasin orang. he...he....


ngapain dipanasin  bro ... la wong penghobi koi sekarang udeh pada pinter-pinter .. ??

----------


## gomaidy

Betul Om Udin

----------


## Kokok

@ oom udin,
mendatar menurun sami mawon oom, tapi, namun untuk anakan sanke2 tsb, ada 4 atau 5 yang size and bodynya looks ok, dan ada 5 yang polanya bagus &/or antik, diantara yang 5 yg size &/0r body ok dan 5 yg pola bagus&/or antik, ada 2 ekor yang memenuhi dua duanya (size/body ok dan patern bagus &/or antik & ok), tapi dua duanya bukan yang size dan body nya paling ok, tapi saat saya melihat langsung dan menurut saya lho, nomer berapa itu?   ::

----------


## Kokok

> Om om moderator, newbie mau nanya.
> Ini foto ikan dari jepang atau dari indonesia?
> Karna bagi sy ataupun rekan2 lain yg diluar pulau yg ingin ikutan
> Acara ini sangat sulit bagi kami untuk melihat ikannya lsng.
> Jadi hanya mengandalkan dari foto.
> Demikian pertanyaan dari newbie,kiranya berkenan menanggapi
> 
> Salam


posting.php?mode=quote&f=9&p=183213#
yang nggak bisa datang melihat secara on the spot memang tidak bisa membandingkan ukurannya saja om, body maupun patern bisa dilihat di foto (menurut saya cukup representative). nah ada saran nih, kalau panitia bisa share videonya pasti banyangan size secara gambar video lebih berkesan live dan membuat lega teman teman luar kota maupun jabodetabek yang nggak bisa lihat langsung, ya nggak ya nggak ya nggak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Ide yang bagus om kokok,tp sayang sdh ngga keburu.
Siang ini kan sdh dimulai pemilihannya...

----------


## udin

> @ oom udin,
> mendatar menurun sami mawon oom, tapi, namun untuk anakan sanke2 tsb, ada 4 atau 5 yang size and bodynya looks ok, dan ada 5 yang polanya bagus &/or antik, diantara yang 5 yg size &/0r body ok dan 5 yg pola bagus&/or antik, ada 2 ekor yang memenuhi dua duanya (size/body ok dan patern bagus &/or antik & ok), tapi dua duanya bukan yang size dan body nya paling ok, tapi saat saya melihat langsung dan menurut saya lho, nomer berapa itu?


Salut ... ternyata om kokok jeli juga dalam menilai ikan yg masih kecil...
semoga penilaian om kokok untuk Ryu sanke dapat mewakili teman-teman yg berada diluar daerah ..
termasuk saya di Bogor ... karna hari minggu saya gak bisa ke Custle Koi lihat langsung   ::

----------


## udin

*1 jam lagi*   ::

----------


## iwan_makassar

8,9

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> FOTO RYU SANKE :
> *
> Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02, RS 03, RS 04, RS 05*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 06, RS 07, RS 08, RS 09, RS 10*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 11, RS 12, RS 13, RS 14, RS 15*
> ...

----------


## udin

ati-ati keseleo salah pencet keyboard

----------


## William Pantoni

test...test...test

----------


## Anggit

*siap siap ...* *

3....  2.....   .....* 


 ::

----------


## chester

Ramai benar dagangan oom Jani kali ini he he he ....
Katanya selain dapat tiket pp ke Tokyo show juga dapat akomodasi seminggu berikut breakfast di sana ya Oom Anggit?   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## udin

*29 user online*  seru nih...  ::   ::

----------


## luki

siap siap........
umbrella girl sdh mulai keluar sirkuit....

......IGNITION .......
......START YOUR ENGINE.....

brum...brum...brum.......

----------


## chester

Ryu nya Momo memang bloodline sanke yang bagus, dicurigai Sakai juga dulu ada memakai indukan ex Ryu nya Momotaro, dan sekarang dikenal dengan bloodline sendiri sebagai Wakashoryu di Sakai.

cheers

----------


## luki

> Ryu nya Momo memang bloodline sanke yang bagus, dicurigai Sakai juga dulu ada memakai indukan ex Ryu nya Momotaro, dan sekarang dikenal dengan bloodline sendiri sebagai Wakashoryu di Sakai.
> 
> cheers


makin panas.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## chester

Produk bagus ya harus dibilang bagus Luk he he he 

cheers

----------


## Anggit

Ramai benar dagangan oom Jani kali ini he he he ....
Katanya selain dapat tiket pp ke Tokyo show juga dapat akomodasi seminggu berikut breakfast di sana ya Oom Anggit?   ::  


betullll om Ricky ... makanya ga boleh GA ikutan nih dagangan om Jani ..  ::  

kayanya di tread ini lagi banyak orng stress om .. semua lg pd deg deg an... dapet ga ya ...??  ::  


salam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, 10 hari naik gunung dan tidak monitor intensid ternyata forum ini paling atraktif ya. Good luck guys!!

----------


## Robby Iwan

halo.. test.. test

----------


## chester

Dilihat dari gambar sih no 24 (maruten) yang paling menjanjikan, mudah2an juga 100 pct female   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

*semua pasti sdh siap2 pencet keyboard nih.. kalo ingin dapet kudu pasang 30 nomor sekaligus.. *

----------


## ronny

test   ::

----------


## ronny

test lagi...  ::

----------


## luki

> FOTO RYU SANKE :
> *
> Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02, RS 03, RS 04, RS 05*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 06, RS 07, RS 08, RS 09, RS 10*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 11, RS 12, RS 13, RS 14, RS 15*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 16, RS 17, RS 18, RS 19, RS 20*
> ...


[/quote]

----------


## chester

Betul om Rob, sekalian ngabisin THR   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

HalooO.. sdh pada makan siang blom?..pada makan dulu gih..makannya yg jauh gitu..  ::  
terutama om Anggit,Abi..

----------


## jayasat

ikutan ahhhh ...

----------


## luki

15 menit lagi.....

hati hati " HANG "  ::   ::

----------


## udin

Kencing dulu ahh

----------


## jayasat

> Kencing dulu ahh


Jangan kelamaan OM pencetnya ntar ketinggalan ...

----------


## chester

Gw akan pilih no 24 Luk setelah nunggu 1 menit kalo ga ada yang ambil, tolong dicatat ya jadi jam 12.01PM kalau ga ada yang ambil tuh ikan otomatis punya gw, he he he ...

cheers

----------


## ronny

> Kencing dulu ahh


kencingnya di medan ya Om

----------


## luki

> Gw akan pilih no 24 Luk setelah nunggu 1 menit kalo ga ada yang ambil, tolong dicatat ya jadi jam 12.01PM kalau ga ada yang ambil tuh ikan otomatis punya gw, he he he ...
> 
> cheers


ayo ayo......pilh no 24.......
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

kalau begini cara nya harus sewa 1 warnet...suruh tungguin.

----------


## ronny

> Gw akan pilih no 24 Luk setelah nunggu 1 menit kalo ga ada yang ambil, tolong dicatat ya jadi jam 12.01PM kalau ga ada yang ambil tuh ikan otomatis punya gw, he he he ...
> 
> cheers


master sudah ngeluarin no cantik nih...
tapi kok nggak yakon no 24 sampai jam 12.01   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Panas......Minum dulu ah  :P

----------


## luki

siap siap

starting line up....

yg mau lepas bendera start  ( koi castle ) dah "LOG IN" tuh

----------


## ronny

barusan di metro tv karena adanya ancaman bom di beberapa pembangkit listrik, seluruh jaringan listrik akan dimatikan secara nasional jam 11.57 WIB

----------


## udin

yg mau sholat sholat dulu deh.... kurang-kurangin saingan..  ::

----------


## ronny

8,14,24 eh belum ya?

----------


## sugureta_koi

test

----------


## Soegianto

no 11 an bpk rasito please tq

----------


## Soegianto

> no 11 an bpk rasito please tq

----------


## ronny

8

----------


## ronny

8

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> no 11 an bpk rasito please tq

----------


## sugureta_koi

no. 8

----------


## ronny

8

----------


## dani

8,22

----------


## William Pantoni

18
26 ==> Indra Jip
12,28 ==> Didi W

----------


## ronny

8

----------


## arind

No.24

----------


## jayasat

ikut Pak No. 18 & No.30

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> no 11 an bpk rasito please tq

----------


## jayasat

ikut Pak No. 18 & No.30

----------


## Robby Iwan

18,29,11,13

----------


## Soegianto

jd konfirm gak sy punya ............  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

asik ....   ::   dapet ikan lucu ...

----------


## Anggit

7

----------


## udin

udin no. *07*

----------


## ronny

14

----------


## Kokok

23

----------


## Anggit

makan siang ahhhhh     ::

----------


## abiserpong

Abi/Hendra, no. 11 dan 4

----------


## jayasat

> 18
> 26 ==> Indra Jip
> 12,28 ==> Didi W


18 dan 30 Jayasat (Wijaya S). Om, tks

----------


## Kumon

deal momo sanke no. 4, 6 dan 16. thank you.

----------


## mrliauw

9

----------


## abiserpong

Abi-Hendra no. 29

----------


## abiserpong

Titipan Indra J no. 9

----------


## odil kokoy

Wah udah abis   ::   ::  ketinggalan  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

wah boleh di up date dong urutan nya    ::

----------


## limjohan

11

----------


## ronyandry

19

----------


## udin

25

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> 18
> 26 ==> Indra Jip
> 12,28 ==> Didi W
> 
> 
> 18 dan 30 Jayasat (Wijaya S). Om, tks


Iya om...tp duluan sy om...sorry yah om.
Yg lain aja.

----------


## limjohan

18

----------


## bogel

25

----------


## limjohan

ternyata posting lewat BB gak bisa di percaya.....  ::   ::

----------


## udin

> 7


*selamat om Anggit .... gw kalah cepet..*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## chester

Laris manis, om Jani lagi ngecheck rate hotel di sekitar Ryutsu Center tempat AJS 2010 buat hadiah tambahan  ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## bogel

8---  ga masuk-masuk
25--  kalah cepet...
hiks

----------


## mrliauw

> Titipan Indra J no. 9


Sorry om Abi... keduluan sama saya..  :P   ::   ::

----------


## jayasat

[quote=William Pantoni]


> Originally Posted by "William Pantoni":15t7jtil
> 
> 18
> 26 ==> Indra Jip
> 12,28 ==> Didi W
> 
> 
> 18 dan 30 Jayasat (Wijaya S). Om, tks


Iya om...tp duluan sy om...sorry yah om.
Yg lain aja.[/quote:15t7jtil]

Okay, siap Ommm ...

----------


## Bony

RS 13

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> Titipan Indra J no. 9
> 
> 
> Sorry om Abi... keduluan sama saya..  :P


Sippp om.......Selamat.......  ::

----------


## udin

Om Will tolong di rekap sementara dong   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Will tolong di rekap sementara dong


Lagi proses...... sudah kepilih 20, sisa 10.......  ::

----------


## arind

Baru liat ternyata om chester naksir no. yg sama (24)
Sorry loh om kayaknya keduluan saya... Karena bingungnya milih saya milih aja no hoki saya 24... eh ga taunya sdh diapresiasi sang master....   ::   lucky for me....   ::  

Kalau yg beginian kapok pake BB... ini langsung pake lease channel kantor.... top speed bro...   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Ini rekap sementara, klu ada yg salah mohon direvisi ;

1.
2.
3.
4. Abi/hendra
5.
6. kumon
7. Anggit
8. Sugureta-koi
9. Mrliauw
10.
11. Fei - Rasito
12. Didi W
13. Robby Iwan
14. Ronny benkoi
15.
16. kumon
17.
18. WP
19. Ronnyandry
20
21.
22. Dani
23. kokok
24. Arind
25. Udin
26. Indra Jip
27.
28. Didi W
29. Robby Iwan
30. jayasat

----------


## Soegianto

mantap om will

----------


## chester

Selamat om Arind, good pick. 'Deep sinking sumi' nya kalau nanti bisa pada keluar di step akhir akan bikin patternnya balans banget plus bonus maruten di headplate nya. 
Happy keeping.
cheers

----------


## luki

ini hasil rekapan sementara aja ya oom oom
sebentar lagi saya rekap berdasarkan 15 pemilih pertama.....
karena mulai ke 16 - 30....harga agak beda sedikit....

----------


## abiserpong

Yang belum kepilih : 1 , 2 , 3 , 5 , 10 , 15 , 17 , 20 , 21 , 27.
Mohon koreksi kalau ada kesalahan.....  ::

----------


## mrliauw

Di atas pilihan ke-20 lebih murah yah om..
No.17 deh

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> FOTO RYU SANKE :
> *
> Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02, RS 03, RS 04, RS 05*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 06, RS 07, RS 08, RS 09, RS 10*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 11, RS 12, RS 13, RS 14, RS 15*
> ...


[/quote]



> Yang belum kepilih : 1 , 2 , 3 , 5 , 10 , 15 , 17 , 20 , 21 , 27.
> Mohon koreksi kalau ada kesalahan.....


Barusan no. 17, sudah diambil mrliauw.

----------


## victor

FOTO RYU SANKE : 1 , 2 , 3 , 5 , 10 , 15 ,  20 , 21 , 27.
*
Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02, RS 03, RS 05, RS 10*

*Ki-Ka: RS 15, RS 20, RS 21, RS 27*

----------


## victor

bablas wis

----------


## Kumon

tambah  no. 5

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> Om Will tolong di rekap sementara dong  
> 
> 
> Lagi proses...... sudah kepilih 20, sisa 10.......


Om Abi... ikan no 25 masuk kloter ke II ya ( harga 5 Jt)
sy cek urutan postingan ke no. 20 ,   kalo salah tolong klarifikasi ...
tq

----------


## victor

> Ini rekap sementara, klu ada yg salah mohon direvisi ;
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Abi/hendra
> 5. *Kumon*
> 6. kumon
> 7. Anggit
> ...


tambahan

----------


## jayasat

tambah lagi deh Om No. RS03

----------


## ronyandry

Larisssss...manis nih

----------


## William Pantoni

> Ini rekap sementara, klu ada yg salah mohon direvisi ;
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Jayasat
> 4. Abi/hendra
> 5. Kumon
> 6. kumon
> 7. Anggit
> ...

----------


## abiserpong

> Ini rekap sementara, klu ada yg salah mohon direvisi ;
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Jayasat
> 4. Abi/hendra
> 5.
> 6. kumon
> 7. Anggit
> ...

----------


## dattairadian

MANTABBB...
baru tune in forum... udah keabisaaaaan!!!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

> FOTO RYU SANKE : 1 , 2 , 10 , 15 ,  20 , 21 , 27.
> *
> Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02, RS 03, RS 05, RS 10, RS 15*
> 
> *Ki-Ka: , RS 20, RS 21, RS 27*

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Ini rekap sementara, klu ada yg salah mohon direvisi ;
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Jayasat
> 4. Abi/hendra
> 5. kumon
> ...

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by udin
> 
> ...


Betul om..Udin no 20

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by udin
> 
> ...


Yuppp......  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

New Record...

Most users ever online was 70 on Mon Sep 28, 2009 12:03 pm

Apakah karena "RYU" Sanke.....?

----------


## dani

betul kayanya Om...
Cuma satu org yg ga keliatan....OM DODOOOO....

----------


## abiserpong

> MANTABBB...
> baru tune in forum... udah keabisaaaaan!!!!!


Masih ada 7 ikan cantik ......, silahkan dipilih om......  ::

----------


## udin

> New Record...
> 
> Most users ever online was 70 on Mon Sep 28, 2009 12:03 pm
> 
> Apakah karena "RYU" Sanke.....?


TQ ....TQ..... puas Banget  ::

----------


## luki

REKAPAN SEMENTARA :
KLOTER 1 :

1.   Sugureta_koi, 8
2.   Dani , 22
3.   William P, 18
4.   indra Jip , 26
5.   Didi Wikara , 12
6.   Didi Wikara , 28
7.   Arind , 24
8.   Fei / Rasito , 11
9.   Jayasat , 30
10. Robby Iwan , 29
11. Robby Iwan , 13
12. Anggit , 7
13. Ronny Benkoi , 14
14. Bayu Kokok , 23
15. Abi / Hendra , 4

Kloter 2 :

16. Kumon , 6
17. Kumon , 16
18. Mrliauw , 9
19. Ronyandri , 19
20. Udin Tukangkoi , 25
21. Mrliauw , 17
22. Kumon , 5
23. Jayasat , 3


yang masih available :

Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02,RS 10[/b]

*Ki-Ka: RS 15, RS 20, RS 21, RS 27*

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> FOTO RYU SANKE : 1 , 2 , 10 , 15 ,  20 , 21 , 27.

----------


## luki

Selamat kepada para pemilih.....

siap siap ke jepang 6 bulan lagi.....

GO tercepat nih......

ga sampe 1 jam....dah abis 23 ekor....

CONGRAT's to Koi Castle.....

jangan lupa di geber Wagyu sama Kobe tenderloin.....  ::   ::

----------


## luki

> 9



no 9 kecil kecil cabe rawit nih pak.....
selamat mrliauw.....
siapa tau berangkat ke jepun

----------


## dattairadian

iya nih.. sukses banget GO nyaaaa....
makan2 dong om Jani....   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Selamat kepada para pemilih.....
> 
> siap siap ke jepang 6 bulan lagi.....
> 
> GO tercepat nih......
> 
> ga sampe 1 jam....dah abis 23 ekor....
> 
> CONGRAT's to Koi Castle.....
> ...


Apakah karena quality nya yg hampir sama rata...?

----------


## chester

Selamat kepada KOIS n Koi Castle atas GO nya yang atraktif dengan pilihan ikan-ikan yang berkelas dengan harga yang relatif murah meski masih bisa 'ditekan' lagi   ::   ::  Semoga GO2 yang lain juga memiliki kwalitas yang sama dalam penyelenggaraannya tidak hanya buat ngabisin stok ikan   ::   ::  

Cheers

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> Selamat kepada para pemilih.....
> 
> siap siap ke jepang 6 bulan lagi.....
> 
> GO tercepat nih......
> 
> ga sampe 1 jam....dah abis 23 ekor....
> ...


kayak nya sih begitu om will......
sama indukan dan bloodline jelas

----------


## mustikakoi

2 jempol buat koi castle....selamat pak....

----------


## koi_castle

Terima kasih untuk dukungannya para peserta GO
Dan terima kasih juga untuk orang-orang KOIS
Kira-kira siapa yach yang pergi ke Jepang ???

----------


## udin

> Terima kasih untuk dukungannya para peserta GO
> Dan terima kasih juga untuk orang-orang KOIS
> Kira-kira siapa yach yang pergi ke Jepang ???


Tukang Koi ...  ::

----------


## chester

Kalo bisa semua peserta GO yang ikut dibawa semua ke Jepang om .., ngumpulnya di Jakarta jangan di Tokyo   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## dattairadian

> Terima kasih untuk dukungannya para peserta GO
> Dan terima kasih juga untuk orang-orang KOIS
> Kira-kira siapa yach yang pergi ke Jepang ???


telornya akhirnya pecah juga...  :P 
supporter bisa dapet ke jepang ngga? yang diincer udah diambil orang2 soalnya....   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Terima kasih untuk dukungannya para peserta GO
> Dan terima kasih juga untuk orang-orang KOIS
> Kira-kira siapa yach yang pergi ke Jepang ???


Wah, nongol juga om Jani
Selamat ya buat semuanya
Atas rekor jumlah booking tercepat 
Rekor jumlah on line terbanyak
Akankah rekor jumlah peserta terbanyak juga akan pecah?
(Sekarang masih dipegang 1st natoinal GO - 40 out of 50)
Tugas kita bersama untuk mensupport KOI CASTLE agar bisa menjawab tantangan momotaro
Sekal lagi selamat full buat semuanya

----------


## koi_castle

tks a lot

----------


## mrliauw

Laris manissss.. dagangan KOI's bekerjasama dg Castle om Jani Lauw sungguh luar biasa
Hebat ikannya, hebat importirnya, hebat penyelenggaranya
Dan yg paling hebat KOI member nya..  ::

----------


## mrliauw

> Originally Posted by mrliauw
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> no 9 kecil kecil cabe rawit nih pak.....
> selamat mrliauw.....
> siapa tau berangkat ke jepun


Amin om luki, domo arigato gozaimasita..  Latihan dulu neh  ::   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

> Terima kasih untuk dukungannya para peserta GO
> Dan terima kasih juga untuk orang-orang KOIS
> Kira-kira siapa yach yang pergi ke Jepang ???


Ajak saya juga boleh Om ...  :P

----------


## koi_castle

> Laris manissss.. dagangan KOI's bekerjasama dg Castle om Jani Lauw sungguh luar biasa
> Hebat ikannya, hebat importirnya, hebat penyelenggaranya
> Dan yg paling hebat KOI member nya..



Yang hebat itu peserta GO nya bozzz

----------


## Anggit

maap om Udin .. abis td pake "pipis" dulu sih ..   ::  

Bravo om Jani ... *T O P* deh !!!!   pstt .. jgn lupa no 7 di kasih nasi padang kl sore ya om ..  ::  

salam

----------


## ronny

> Selamat kepada KOIS n Koi Castle atas GO nya yang atraktif dengan pilihan ikan-ikan yang berkelas dengan harga yang relatif murah meski masih bisa 'ditekan' lagi    Semoga GO2 yang lain juga memiliki kwalitas yang sama dalam penyelenggaraannya tidak hanya buat ngabisin stok ikan    
> 
> Cheers


dalem....  ::

----------


## ronny

> Terima kasih untuk dukungannya para peserta GO
> Dan terima kasih juga untuk orang-orang KOIS
> Kira-kira siapa yach yang pergi ke Jepang ???


Pak Jani sebelumnya karena saya sudah yakin bakal menang   ::  
order khusus nih Pak selain nonton All Japan gimana kalau diusahakn juga pemenang kongkow dg Maria Ozawa alias Miyabi   ::

----------


## iyos

15

----------


## William Pantoni

> 15


Om Iyos...salam kenal om.
Mungkin om Iyos...bisa kenalan dulu sama member2 lain nya.
Silahkan klik disini om...utk perkenalan. Thx

viewforum.php?f=4

----------


## vom champioship

ko jani ikan yg sisa di jual brpa duit

----------


## William Pantoni

> ko jani ikan yg sisa di jual brpa duit


Sekarang udah masuk klotter ke 2 om.
Harga 5jt.

----------


## arind

> betul kayanya Om...
> Cuma satu org yg ga keliatan....OM DODOOOO....


Si manusia koi nya lagi keringatan nyerok ikan dengan saya di BSD om..... 
Tuh dia lagi makan nasi bungkus......   ::

----------


## Soegianto

selamet buat semua deh sukses acaranya........

----------


## udin

> REKAPAN SEMENTARA :
> KLOTER 1 :
> 
> 1.   Sugureta_koi, 8
> 2.   Dani , 22
> 3.   William P, 18
> 4.   indra Jip , 26
> 5.   Didi Wikara , 12
> 6.   Didi Wikara , 28
> ...

----------


## William Pantoni

> REKAPAN SEMENTARA :
> KLOTER 1 :
> 
> 1.   Sugureta_koi, 8
> 2.   Dani , 22
> 3.   William P, 18
> 4.   indra Jip , 26
> 5.   Didi Wikara , 12
> 6.   Didi Wikara , 28
> ...

----------


## abiserpong

Titipan no. 10. Indra Z.

----------


## luki

REKAPAN SEMENTARA :
KLOTER 1 :

1.   Sugureta_koi, 8
2.   Dani , 22
3.   William P, 18
4.   indra Jip , 26
5.   Didi Wikara , 12
6.   Didi Wikara , 28
7.   Arind , 24
8.   Fei / Rasito , 11
9.   Jayasat , 30
10. Robby Iwan , 29
11. Robby Iwan , 13
12. Anggit , 7
13. Ronny Benkoi , 14
14. Bayu Kokok , 23
15. Abi / Hendra , 4

Kloter 2 :

16. Kumon , 6
17. Kumon , 16
18. Mrliauw , 9
19. Ronyandri , 19
20. Udin Tukangkoi , 25
21. Mrliauw , 17
22. Kumon , 5
23. Jayasat , 3
24. Iyos, 15
25. Indra Jip , 10


yang masih available :

Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02,[/b]

*Ki-Ka:RS 20, RS 21, RS 27*


dipilih dipilih dipilih........
sisa 5 ekor lagi nih.....
siapa tau yg 5 ini yg malah ke jepun......  ::   ::

----------


## udin

Ini juga masih potensial lho.   01 , 02 , 20  ( bukan ikan sisa )   ::   ::   ::

----------


## udin

21  Sanke Menkaburi
27 pattern jg bagus, warna memang keliahatan tipis .. wajar ikan umur 3 bln   ::

----------


## udin

> Ini juga masih potensial lho.   01 , 02 , 20  ( bukan ikan sisa )


hallo prinze.... ayo ambil 01 (yondan sanke) ....ntar gak dpt lagi lho ...  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by dani
> 
> betul kayanya Om...
> Cuma satu org yg ga keliatan....OM DODOOOO....
> 
> 
> Si manusia koi nya lagi keringatan nyerok ikan dengan saya di BSD om..... 
> Tuh dia lagi makan nasi bungkus......


huehehehehe hadir kok ... congrats for Koi Castle buat mecahin banyak rekor di Koi-S
hidup Koi-S!!!   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> REKAPAN SEMENTARA :
> KLOTER 1 :
> 
> 1.   Sugureta_koi, 8
> 2.   Dani , 22
> 3.   William P, 18
> 4.   indrajit , 26
> 5.   Didi Wikara , 12
> 6.   Didi Wikara , 28
> ...

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> New Record...
> 
> Most users ever online was 70 on Mon Sep 28, 2009 12:03 pm
> 
> Apakah karena "RYU" Sanke.....?
> 
> 
> TQ ....TQ..... puas Banget


Selamat buat semua yang terlibat dan ikut meramaikan G O " THE MOMOTARO '' RYU '' SANKE SHOW..........  ::  
Benar- benar race yang luarrr biasa..........dag dig dug......adu strategi.....kecepatan.......ketepatan......seru abissss..........  ::

----------


## victor

kayak nya yang dapet tiket ke jepang yang terakhir ini nih

----------


## abiserpong

> kayak nya yang dapet tiket ke jepang yang terakhir ini nih


Silahkan dipinang om vic .......  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> kayak nya yang dapet tiket ke jepang yang terakhir ini nih


Om Vic, ga ikutan...?
Siapa tahu jadi......dari antara 5 itu....  ::  




> Dan ini salah satu dari Ryu Sanke bloodline yg jg meraih prestasi di :
> - AJKS thn 2005 = Mature Champion
> - AJKS thn 2006 - Kokugyo Award
> 
> Kita bisa lihat perkembangan nya waktu dari tosai sampai gosai :

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> kayak nya yang dapet tiket ke jepang yang terakhir ini nih
> 
> 
> Silahkan dipinang om vic .......


  ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> kayak nya yang dapet tiket ke jepang yang terakhir ini nih


Om Vic, ga ikutan...?
Siapa tahu jadi......dari antara 5 itu....  ::  
 ::

----------


## victor

om will n om abi
kayaknya saya kagak bakat milih development ikan yang bagus om
lagi belajar dalam dunia koi om
junior om, telor hehe...

tdinya emang udah sempat pilih2
tdi juga kagak sempat pantau, hehe... pas toko rame
tahu2 di khabarin teman senasib
udah abis ikan 'RYO' 
lhooooooooo.... jam brapa tho

ke 5 ikan terakhir masih ada chance untuk keluar jadi juara
tpi karena duit saya duit low end
kalo ada tambahan mendingan saya tambahin buat jalan2 ke japan hehe....
semoga saja bisa kesampaian liat farm2 di japan, hehe... maap, cita2 om

skrng lgi bikin kolam ala kadarnya om
buat isi ikan yang lumayan2
dapet ikan lumayan kalo kolam nya tidak memenuhi syarat, kasian ikannya
lagi pingin punya kolam kayak senior2 om
hehe....

nafsu besar tapi tenaga kurang hehe...

----------


## Bony

masih bisa ikut nggak no 20 deh

----------


## William Pantoni

> masih bisa ikut nggak no 20 deh


Masih om Bony.....highlander sudah mulai turun gunung... ...   ...

----------


## luki

[quote]REKAPAN SEMENTARA :
KLOTER 1 :

1.   Sugureta_koi, 8
2.   Dani , 22
3.   William P, 18
4.   indrajit , 26
5.   Didi Wikara , 12
6.   Didi Wikara , 28
7.   Arind , 24
8.   Fei / Rasito , 11
9.   Jayasat , 30
10. Robby Iwan , 29
11. Robby Iwan , 13
12. Anggit , 7
13. Ronny Benkoi , 14
14. Bayu Kokok , 23
15. Abi , 4

Kloter 2 :

16. Kumon , 6
17. Kumon , 16
18. Mrliauw , 9
19. Ronyandri , 19
20. Udin Tukangkoi , 25
21. Mrliauw , 17
22. Kumon , 5
23. Jayasat , 3
24. Iyos, 15
25. Indra Z. , 10
26. Bony , 20


yang masih available :

Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02,[/b]

*Ki-Ka:RS 21, RS 27*


Tinggal 4 ekor lagi......
1 ekor lagi .....memecah kan rekor baru lagi nih.....
GO terlaris ( 90 % ) "sold out"

----------


## abiserpong

> om will n om abi
> kayaknya saya kagak bakat milih development ikan yang bagus om
> lagi belajar dalam dunia koi om
> junior om, telor hehe...
> 
> tdinya emang udah sempat pilih2
> tdi juga kagak sempat pantau, hehe... pas toko rame
> tahu2 di khabarin teman senasib
> udah abis ikan 'RYO' 
> ...


Hhmmmm ......om vic lagi menggunakan ilmu '' padi '' neh ...... :P

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> om will n om abi
> kayaknya saya kagak bakat milih development ikan yang bagus om
> lagi belajar dalam dunia koi om
> junior om, telor hehe...
> 
> tdinya emang udah sempat pilih2
> tdi juga kagak sempat pantau, hehe... pas toko rame
> ...


maksud om abi, merendah untuk meningkatkan mutu gitu om?  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Usul aja nih buat Koi Castle, ikan yg tinggal 4 ini di turunin lagi harganya.. mdh2an bisa sold out sblm jam 12 siang hari ini..kan asik tuh GO nya sold out in 24 hour...world record.!

----------


## chester

Setuju dengan usulan Om Robby, to make it more interesting bisa saja 4 ekor tsb dijual dengan harga yang sangat friendly ke KOIS dan nanti oleh KOIS sebagai penyelenggara event GO ini dihadiahkan kepada 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th runner up GC (juara 2 s/d 5). GC nya kan sudah dapat tiket ke Tokyo Show. So everybody happy lah he he he....

cheers

----------


## William Pantoni

Om2 sekalian...
Tadi barusan mendapat titah dari boss Jani lLauw Koi Castle, untuk menjawab usulan Pak Robby, Koi Castle telah setuju dgn scheme berikut :
- Untuk 2 pemilih Pertama dari sisa 4 ekor akan diberikan DISCOUNT KHUSUS 10%.
- Untuk 2 Pemilih Terakhir dari sisa 2 ekor akan diberikan DISCOUNT KHUSUS 20%.

PLS NOTE, HARGA KHUSUS DENGAN DISCOUNT ITU HANYA BERLAKU UNTUK SEMUA PEMILIH SEBELUM JAM 12.00 SIANG WAKTU SERVER HARI INI TANGGAL29 SEPTEMBER 2009.

LEWAT JAM 12.00, DISCOUNT TSB TIDAK BERLAKU LG.

----------


## chester

Diskonnya dari harga berapa om Wil? yang 6jt atawa yg 5 jt .... Dan apakah diskon buat 2 yang terakhir itu 20 pct dari harga 2 ekor pertama dari rombongan 4 ikan tsb (5 jt less 10 pct less lagi 20pct = 3.6 jt ?)   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## William Pantoni

Discount dari harga 5jt om.
Yg discount 20% adalah dari harga 5jt jg.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> yang masih available :
> 
> Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02,[/b]
> 
> *Ki-Ka:RS 21, RS 27*


Ayo 2 ekor pertama 4.5Jt
dan 2 ekor terakhir 4 Jt

Waktu tinggal 1 jam lagi..

----------


## victor

ilmu ajian *padi* setiap hari tuh om saya mengeluarkan ilmu tersebut tapi sudah dalam bentuk nasi

----------


## monscine

> Diskonnya dari harga berapa om Wil? yang 6jt atawa yg 5 jt .... Dan apakah diskon buat 2 yang terakhir itu 20 pct dari harga 2 ekor pertama dari rombongan 4 ikan tsb (5 jt less 10 pct less lagi 20pct = 3.6 jt ?)    
> 
> cheers


Lu mau yg mana Rick? Info2 gua donggg  :P

----------


## Kokok

> ilmu ajian *padi* setiap hari tuh om saya mengeluarkan ilmu tersebut tapi sudah dalam bentuk nasi


dari nasi keluar nasi   ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

> Om2 sekalian...
> Tadi barusan mendapat titah dari boss Jani lLauw Koi Castle, untuk menjawab usulan Pak Robby, Koi Castle telah setuju dgn scheme berikut :
> - Untuk 2 pemilih Pertama dari sisa 4 ekor akan diberikan DISCOUNT KHUSUS 10%.
> - Untuk 2 Pemilih Terakhir dari sisa 2 ekor akan diberikan DISCOUNT KHUSUS 20%.
> 
> PLS NOTE, HARGA KHUSUS DENGAN DISCOUNT ITU HANYA BERLAKU UNTUK SEMUA PEMILIH SEBELUM JAM 12.00 SIANG WAKTU SERVER HARI INI TANGGAL29 SEPTEMBER 2009.
> 
> LEWAT JAM 12.00, DISCOUNT TSB TIDAK BERLAKU LG.


Time's up, jadi   ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Om2 sekalian...
> Tadi barusan mendapat titah dari boss Jani lLauw Koi Castle, untuk menjawab usulan Pak Robby, Koi Castle telah setuju dgn scheme berikut :
> - Untuk 2 pemilih Pertama dari sisa 4 ekor akan diberikan DISCOUNT KHUSUS 10%.
> - Untuk 2 Pemilih Terakhir dari sisa 2 ekor akan diberikan DISCOUNT KHUSUS 20%.
> 
> PLS NOTE, HARGA KHUSUS DENGAN DISCOUNT ITU HANYA BERLAKU UNTUK SEMUA PEMILIH SEBELUM JAM 12.00 SIANG WAKTU SERVER HARI INI TANGGAL29 SEPTEMBER 2009.
> 
> ...


Diskon kurang maksimal yah...  ::   ::   AYo sundul dunxx...Pake Gimmick Cicilan nol persen dll, buy 2 get 1 atao apalah, biar record terukir..HAhahah...

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> ...


time nya kurang long kali
nice option om glen, 
kmrn bank apa yach ikut sponsor, 
ayo donk, buat kayak saya yang duit nya cekak2
 ::

----------


## udin

yg 4 ekor buat hadiah aje   ::

----------


## vom champioship

kapan lagi ada ikan dri momotaro yg gini,klau mau bikin member gmana caranya.....tolong info tx

----------


## William Pantoni

> kapan lagi ada ikan dri momotaro yg gini,klau mau bikin member gmana caranya.....tolong info tx


Om vom,
Untuk menjadi anggota kois...klik disini :

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647

Btw, untuk ikut kegiatan Kois ini tidak harus menjadi member.

----------


## udin

[quote=William Pantoni][quote="vom champioship":1e3d9ofs]kapan lagi ada ikan dri momotaro yg gini,klau mau bikin member gmana caranya.....tolong info tx[/quote]

Om vom,
Untuk menjadi anggota kois...klik disini :

[url="http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647"]viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647[/url]

Btw, untuk ikut kegiatan Kois ini tidak harus menjadi member.[/quote:1e3d9ofs]
Kalau jualan ikan ...koq ID nya ditanyain .??  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Klu jualan kan dapat duit , Klu beli ikan kan keluar duit... :P 
Anggap aja sewa lapak...mana ada lapak gratis...mang di kaki lima..itu aja juga bayar keamanan... :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> masih bisa ikut nggak no 20 deh


26 out of 30 ---> 86,7% sold out, just another record
Congrat All  ::  

Waktu diskon untuk 4 ekor koi tersisa terlampau cepat. Mungkinkah dibikin lebih menarik lagi?   ::

----------


## mrliauw

> yg 4 ekor buat hadiah aje


Se7  ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> yg 4 ekor buat hadiah aje  
> 
> 
> Se7


Gak setuju
Masih ada yang belum dapet dan nunggu diskon lebih menarik 
misal: diskon 50%
(Imposible mode:ON)
 ::  :d  ::

----------


## dani

kapan mulai bayar Om?

----------


## abiserpong

> *THE MOMOTARO RYU SANKE SHOW*
> 
> 
> *1. Periode:*
> Sekitar 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak Oktober 2009 sampai dengan akhir April 2010 (disesuaikan dengan momen The 3rd Asia Koi Show bulan Mei mendatang)
> 
> *2. Perkembangan Koi*
> Up date perkembangan koi dilakukan setiap dua - tiga  bulan sekali
> 
> ...


Pembayaran sudah dapat dilakukan dari kemarin ....berhubung hari ini om Jani berangkat ke Jepang, untuk klarifikasi pembayaran yang sudah masuk akan di up date sekembalinya beliau.......  ::

----------


## dani

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> *THE MOMOTARO RYU SANKE SHOW*
> 
> 
> *1. Periode:*
> Sekitar 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak Oktober 2009 sampai dengan akhir April 2010 (disesuaikan dengan momen The 3rd Asia Koi Show bulan Mei mendatang)
> 
> *2. Perkembangan Koi*
> ...


Sip, makasih Om!!!

----------


## arind

Pembayaran / transfer pakai beritanya gimana om?
Apakah spt ini : "arind no.24" atau ada berita yg standar?
mohon confirmasinya...

Salam

----------


## abiserpong

> Pembayaran / transfer pakai beritanya gimana om?
> Apakah spt ini : "arind no.24" atau ada berita yg standar?
> mohon confirmasinya...
> 
> Salam


Boleh aja om... lewat sms ke om Jani 0815 14 14 14 14 / forum.....
Harap mencantumkan ''RYU SANKE'', nomor ikan...., nama diforum.....nama asli......, lunas/tahap I, Rp....

----------


## abiserpong

yang masih available :

*Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02,*

*Ki-Ka:RS 21, RS 27*

Diantara 4 inikah tiket ke Jepangnya ......... :P   ::   ::

----------


## udin

> Klu jualan kan dapat duit , Klu beli ikan kan keluar duit... :P 
> Anggap aja sewa lapak...mana ada lapak gratis...mang di kaki lima..itu aja juga bayar keamanan... :P


Oo.. gitu..!! bener juga om Will

----------


## arind

Transfer 1-10-2009
''RYU SANKE'', 
No. 24
arind
arinda s
Lunas Rp.6 juta

Salam

----------


## jayasat

Transfer Tgl :
 01/10/2009 15:38:51  	Sekarang  	 01/10/2009 15:38:51  	/ WIJAYA SATRIAWAN (Rp)   	  709-0133033 / JANI L / IMELDA N (Rp)   	Rp 5,500,000.00  	 0.00  	 1.00  	 Berhasil  	 -  	 09100100742629 

RYU SANKE'', No. RS. 03 & 30
nama diforum Jayasat
nama asli Wijaya Satriawan
tahap I, Rp. 5.500.000,-

----------


## ronny

Info saja Ryu sanke no 14 atas nama sy telah berpindah tangan ke Om Abi   ::

----------


## mrliauw

Info pembayaran
Tahap ke-I  a/n 'mrliauw'
Sanke No.09 dan 17 
Rp. 5,000,917
02-Oct-09 

Salam,
Sin Bun

----------


## iyos

Transfer Tgl: 02-10-2009/Ny.wiwi /709-0133-033/Jani L/Imelda N Rp 2.500,000,00; 
" RYU SANKE "
No. 15
Nama forum ' Iyos
Nama Asli 'Ibnu Foyaz
Pembayaran Tahap 1 :Rp 2.500,000,00;


                         Salam

----------


## Anggit

saya nyicil ya om Jani..   ::  

BCA internet banking tgl 1 Oct / no ref:CAAE-2985-C37D-F2CA6E40B012

Cicilan tahap awal = Rp 3 jt

anggit - momo ryu no 7

tk u  ..
salam

----------


## Soegianto

no 11 atas nama bpk rasito sdh transf 6 jt pengirim soeginto tq

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> no 11 atas nama bpk rasito sdh transf 6 jt pengirim soeginto tq


Kalau tahu ada opsi dibayarin gini, saya ikutan juga...

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> no 11 atas nama bpk rasito sdh transf 6 jt pengirim soeginto tq
> 
> 
> Kalau tahu ada opsi dibayarin gini, saya ikutan juga...


wuikkk.....
gubrakkkk...
klotakk....
brugkk....

----------


## dani

RYU 22 udah transfer Rp.6jt an.Dani Purnama tgl.03/09/09

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> no 11 atas nama bpk rasito sdh transf 6 jt pengirim soeginto tq
> 
> 
> Kalau tahu ada opsi dibayarin gini, saya ikutan juga...


telat yah infonya hehehee

----------


## Kokok

Rs 23 a/n kokok alias bayu hariatmoko sudah transfer lunas melalui atm bank permata

----------


## Kumon

Ryu sanke no. 5, 6 dan 16. Kumon (Johan Kusthio). Transfer Rp. 15 jt (tgl 4/10/09).

Thanks.
Sakura Boys

----------


## rvidella

> Ryu sanke no. 5, 6 dan 16. Kumon (Johan Kusthio). Transfer Rp. 15 jt (tgl 4/10/09).
> 
> Thanks.
> Sakura Boys


wah pak johan apa kabar?

----------


## Bony

Untuk No.20, sdh ku-transfer 5 jt, tq

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


Gak juga sih, masih ada 4 ekor   ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

nomor brapa aja yg ms available om?

----------


## victor

> yang masih available :
> 
> *Ki-Ka: RS 01, RS 02,*
> 
> *Ki-Ka:RS 21, RS 27*
> 
> Diantara 4 inikah tiket ke Jepangnya ......... :P

----------


## abiserpong

Barusan mampir ke Koi Castle melihat " RYU " Sanke G O.....
Setelah sepuluh hari diberi makan 2x sehari dengan FD PRIMO Plus ( Super Build- Up ) + FD COLOR- UP Special ( Color Enhancing ).....Suhu air kolam di 25 derajat Celcius.......   ::  
Ikan -ikan terlihat lincah, body yang sudah lebih berisi, kualitas tetap baik........  ::

----------


## Kokok

> Barusan mampir ke Koi Castle melihat " RYU " Sanke G O.....
> Setelah sepuluh hari diberi makan 2x sehari dengan FD PRIMO Plus ( Super Build- Up ) + FD COLOR- UP Special ( Color Enhancing ).....Suhu air kolam di 25 derajat Celcius.......   
> Ikan -ikan terlihat lincah, body yang sudah lebih berisi, kualitas tetap baik........


kirim videonya dong om Abi

----------


## vom champioship

kumon ya nick name nya pasti org nya hitam dan botak ya

Thanks.
Sakura bad Boys

----------


## udin

27 tambah ok..  ::

----------


## abiserpong

REKAP SEMENTARA STATUS PEMBAYARAN :

KLOTER 1 :

1.   Sugureta_koi, 8 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
2.   Dani , 22 : LUNAS.  
3.   William P, 18
4.   indrajit , 26
5.   Didi Wikara , 12
6.   Didi Wikara , 28
7.   Arind , 24 : LUNAS.
8.   Fei / Rasito , 11 : LUNAS.
9.   Jayasat , 30  : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
10. Robby Iwan , 29 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
11. Robby Iwan , 13 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
12. Anggit , 7 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
13. Hendra E. , 14
14. Bayu Kokok , 23 : LUNAS.
15. Abi , 4 : LUNAS.
Kloter 2 :

16. Kumon , 6 : LUNAS.
17. Kumon , 16 : LUNAS.
18. Mrliauw , 9 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
19. Ronyandri , 19
20. Udin Tukangkoi , 25
21. Mrliauw , 17 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
22. Kumon , 5 : LUNAS.
23. Jayasat , 3 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
24. Iyos, 15 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
25. Indra Z. , 10
26. Bony , 20 : LUNAS.

Mohon koreksi kalau ada yang belum sesuai........  ::

----------


## mrliauw

Sisanya yg tahap ke-2 /pelunasan kapan om.. Masih lama kan, biar napas dulu.. He4x

----------


## abiserpong

Ha ha si om bisa aja...... masih laammaaaa............................sepertinya awal tahun 2010.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ryu Sanke No.29 telah dipinang dan mulai skg pindah majikan a/n Luki

----------


## Kokok

Beberapa ekor anakan ryu menunjukkan pertumbuhan yang pesat, namun no 12 terlihat memikat

----------


## William Pantoni

Lupa update...Ryu 18 WP...lunas.

----------


## William Pantoni

Update juga robby iwan ryu 13 dan 29

----------


## mrliauw

> Beberapa ekor anakan ryu menunjukkan pertumbuhan yang pesat, namun no 12 terlihat memikat


Saya minggu yl ke sana pengin lihat tapi gak bisa terlihat, krn airnya hijau pekat.. Sekarang berarti airnya dah jernih yah  :: 
Gak difoto om Kokok..?

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
> Beberapa ekor anakan ryu menunjukkan pertumbuhan yang pesat, namun no 12 terlihat memikat
> 
> 
> Saya minggu yl ke sana pengin lihat tapi gak bisa terlihat, krn airnya hijau pekat.. Sekarang berarti airnya dah jernih yah 
> Gak difoto om Kokok..?


Sudah mulai kelihatan kalau pas ikannya naik +- 30 cm dibawah  permukaan air kolam bisa dilihat tp kalau difoto tidak akan maksimal, mungkin 2 minggu lagi x ya Mrliauw

----------


## iwan_makassar

hahahahahahahaha......  ::   ::   ::  



> kumon ya nick name nya pasti org nya hitam dan botak ya
> 
> Thanks.
> Sakura bad Boys

----------


## abiserpong

Kemarin mampir ke Koi Castle....... sebagian besar grownya cukup bagus ( sehari 6x diberi pakan ).....

----------


## luki

betul....kebetulan kemaren main ke koicastle....
perkembangan sanke ini rata rata cukup pesat dan bagus...
yg menarik perhatian saya kemaren yg :



yg no 13 dan 19........tsubo sumi euy  ::   ::

----------


## chester

Luk, pantesin tadi pagi2 buta gw SMSin Jani cepat banget jawabnya dia, rupanya belom tidur abis disatronin gerombolan si berat dari semalem    ::   ::   Abislah whiskey nya   ::   ::

----------


## luki

> Luk, pantesin tadi pagi2 buta gw SMSin Jani cepat banget jawabnya dia, rupanya belom tidur abis disatronin gerombolan si berat dari semalem ...Abislah whiskey nya


di satronin sih di satronin.....
tapi whiskey nya ga keluar keluar juga  ::   ::   ::  

kemaren lebih banyak omongin sanke no 18 .....
nanti yg punya kalo jepang bawa baju apa aja.......  ::   ::

----------


## chester

No 18 punya om Wil dong? Memang matanya lihai...

cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> No 18 punya om Wil dong? Memang matanya lihai...
> 
> cheers


Kira - kira kalau di Istana Pulau Es, ilmunya se level siapa ya? Superman?  ::

----------


## chester

Pat Ju Sin Ong (raja sakti bertangan delapan)   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pat Ju Sin Ong (raja sakti bertangan delapan)


Lima tangan bisa ditebak, tapi tiga lagi kira - kira diumpetin kemana ya?   ::

----------


## chester

Yang 3 lagi menjelma menjadi pectoral fin seekor tancho showa itu   ::   ::

----------


## luki

> Pat Ju Sin Ong (raja sakti bertangan delapan)


8 tangan.....
gurita dong.......  ::   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> No 18 punya om Wil dong? Memang matanya lihai...
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> Kira - kira kalau di Istana Pulau Es, ilmunya se level siapa ya? Superman?


kalo kagak campina, ya walls

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> No 18 punya om Wil dong? Memang matanya lihai...
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> Kira - kira kalau di Istana Pulau Es, ilmunya se level siapa ya? Superman?


Ilmu andalan Pulau Es nih Swat Im Sin kang ...  ::

----------


## chester

Tangan-sakti-inti-salju ya om, boleh, ntar ditangkis oleh tangan-sakti-inti-api (hwi yang sin ciang)  ::   ::   Udah ah, back to topic, ntar om Jani yg punya hajat GO ini ngambek bisa gak dapat diskon gw, lagi nawar ikannya soalnya   ::  

cheers

----------


## monscine

> Pat Ju Sin Ong (raja sakti bertangan delapan)


kebanyakan kho ping ho kayak gini nih jadinya...

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Pat Ju Sin Ong (raja sakti bertangan delapan)   
> 
> 
> kebanyakan kho ping ho kayak gini nih jadinya...



ada yang kenal Bu kek Siansu gak?.. itu suhunya om Will

----------


## Robby Iwan

> betul....kebetulan kemaren main ke koicastle....
> perkembangan sanke ini rata rata cukup pesat dan bagus...
> yg menarik perhatian saya kemaren yg :


Masa no.13 sy disanding dgn no 18 nya om Will..? gak sebanding donk..satu kuruss yg lainnya montook..

----------


## chester

BKSS sudah muncul di thread 'Sensasi Zebra ..' Rob. Dia refleksinya om Eddy Nitto  :: 

Btw no 13 menyimpan potensi juga koq ...

cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

> BKSS sudah muncul di thread 'Sensasi Zebra ..' Rob. Dia refleksinya om Eddy Nitto


ups.. maap suhu...  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Yang 3 lagi menjelma menjadi pectoral fin seekor tancho showa itu


  ::   ::  TS3PF mau dibawa ke Wijaya om, kali - kali dengan sentuhan kolam TB Koi Pond bisa berubah jadi TS2PF, kira - kira rumus kimianya begini:
TS3PF + TBKoiPond --> TS2PF  ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> betul....kebetulan kemaren main ke koicastle....
> perkembangan sanke ini rata rata cukup pesat dan bagus...
> yg menarik perhatian saya kemaren yg :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masa no.13 sy disanding dgn no 18 nya om Will..? gak sebanding donk..satu kuruss yg lainnya montook..


jangan mau kalah om iwan, *zoom* trus di posting lagi

----------


## Kokok

listrik padam di puri kembangan!!??!!??!!??

----------


## sugureta_koi

Tadi siang saya main ke Koi Castle ... listrik padam, tapi generator Koi Castle jalan teruuuss.   ::  

Terus terang saya kaget liat body sanke-sanke ryu bloodline ini, kecil kecil tapi bodynya semok, bulet, entahlah apa kata yang tepat.
Seperti melihat champion champion tetapi di perkecil menjadi 20 cm an.

Makanannya kah ? 

Gak nyesel ikut GOnya Koi Castle kali ini ... very well maintained.

----------


## Kokok

Size nya gimana om Sugureta? seimbang satu sama lainya atau ada yang melejit sendirian?  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Ada beberapa yang lebih besar keliatannya ... 3 -4 ekor lah.
yang saya ingat no. 12 ... keliatannya sudah berpunuk.   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Siang tadi main ke koi castle, om yani lagi di jepun......... :P 
Perkembangan grow..., kualitas warna......,  anakan Ryu ini sangat bagus.
Ukuran sekarang sekitar 20 - 26 cm, yang menakjubkan grow ketiga ikan ini.........

----------


## luki

siap siap berangkat ke jepun pak will.....  ::   ::  
titip ikan bagus murah ya.....  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Siang tadi main ke koi castle, om yani lagi di jepun......... :P 
> Perkembangan grow..., kualitas warna......,  anakan Ryu ini sangat bagus.
> Ukuran sekarang sekitar 20 - 26 cm, yang menakjubkan grow ketiga ikan ini.........


kerenz

----------


## William Pantoni

> siap siap berangkat ke jepun pak will.....  
> titip ikan bagus murah ya.....


Wuiiih...itu no 18 siapa punya yah....baguus bangeet....  ::  
Canggiiiih yah matanya... :P

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> siap siap berangkat ke jepun pak will.....  
> titip ikan bagus murah ya.....
> 
> 
> Wuiiih...itu no 18 siapa punya yah....baguus bangeet....  
> Canggiiiih yah matanya...


gimana ngga canggih mata nya....
lah wong guru saya......  :: 

ibunya menang lagi tuh pak will di ZNA All Japan Koi Show 2009
di kelas over 85 BU Champion  ( 101 Cm )
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=7715

mudah mudahan no 18 ngikut karir ibu nya ya pak will   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Klo gak salah hitung kalender, November ini up date pertama kali ya....  ::

----------


## Kokok

::   ::   ::   ::    kok   ::   sendiri om Ajik?

----------


## iyos

> Klo gak salah hitung kalender, November ini up date pertama kali ya....



brarti dah masuk pembayaran ke 2 dnk om?

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Klo gak salah hitung kalender, November ini up date pertama kali ya.... 
> 
> 
> 
> brarti dah masuk pembayaran ke 2 dnk om?


Belum om.... pertengahan bulan depan   ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by iyos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ...


rencana nya Koi Castle akan melakukan foto dan pengukuran untuk update pertama minggu ini.......
siap siap......adakah kejutan di update yg pertama......  ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

ya ya yaaaaa  ::

----------


## abiserpong

REKAP SEMENTARA ( 19/ 11/ 2009 ) STATUS PEMBAYARAN :

KLOTER 1 :
1.   Sugureta_koi, 8 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
2.   Dani , 22 : LUNAS.  
3.   William P, 18 : LUNAS.
4.   indrajit , 26 : LUNAS.
5.   Didi Wikara , 12 : LUNAS.
6.   Didi Wikara , 28 : LUNAS.
7.   Arind , 24 : LUNAS.
8.   Fei / Rasito , 11 : LUNAS.
9.   Jayasat , 30  : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
10. Luki , 29 : LUNAS.
11. Robby Iwan , 13 : LUNAS.
12. Anggit , 7 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
13. Hendra E. , 14 : LUNAS.
14. Bayu Kokok , 23 : LUNAS.
15. Abi , 4 : LUNAS.

KLOTER 2 :
16. Kumon , 6 : LUNAS.
17. Kumon , 16 : LUNAS.
18. Mrliauw , 9 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
19. Ronyandri , 19
20. Udin Tukangkoi , 25
21. Mrliauw , 17 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
22. Kumon , 5 : LUNAS.
23. Jayasat , 3 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
24. Iyos, 15 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
25. Indra Z. , 10 : LUNAS.
26. Bony , 20 : LUNAS.

Mohon koreksi/ konfirmasi kalau ada yang belum sesuai........  :: 

Rencananya hari Sabtu, 21 November 2009, ikan akan diangkat untuk difoto satu persatu...........  ::

----------


## jayasat

> REKAP SEMENTARA ( 19/ 11/ 2009 ) STATUS PEMBAYARAN :
> 
> KLOTER 1 :
> 1.   Sugureta_koi, 8 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
> 2.   Dani , 22 : LUNAS.  
> 3.   William P, 18 : LUNAS.
> 4.   indrajit , 26 : LUNAS.
> 5.   Didi Wikara , 12 : LUNAS.
> 6.   Didi Wikara , 28 : LUNAS.
> ...


Om Abi saya Lunas ya... tks 

 19/11/2009 20:56:55  	Sekarang  	 19/11/2009 20:56:55  	 765-0102988 / WIJAYA SATRIAWAN (Rp)   	  709-0133033 / JANI L / IMELDA N (Rp)   	Rp 5,500,000.00  	 0.00  	 1.00  	 Berhasil  	 -  	 09111900517899

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> REKAP SEMENTARA ( 19/ 11/ 2009 ) STATUS PEMBAYARAN :
> 
> KLOTER 1 :
> 1.   Sugureta_koi, 8 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
> 2.   Dani , 22 : LUNAS.  
> 3.   William P, 18 : LUNAS.
> 4.   indrajit , 26 : LUNAS.
> ...


Sip om........ Thx.

----------


## sugureta_koi

Sudah musti bayar lagi ya cicilan 0% nya  .. hehehe.   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Sudah musti bayar lagi ya cicilan 0% nya .. hehehe.


REKAP SEMENTARA ( 19/ 11/ 2009 ) STATUS PEMBAYARAN :

KLOTER 1 :
1.   Sugureta_koi, 8 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
2.   Dani , 22 : LUNAS.  
3.   William P, 18 : LUNAS.
4.   indrajit , 26 : LUNAS.
5.   Didi Wikara , 12 : LUNAS.
6.   Didi Wikara , 28 : LUNAS.
7.   Arind , 24 : LUNAS.
8.   Fei / Rasito , 11 : LUNAS.
9.   Jayasat , 30  : TAHAP I, 3 JT. + TAHAP II, 3 JT. LUNAS.
10. Luki , 29 : LUNAS.
11. Robby Iwan , 13 : LUNAS.
12. Anggit , 7 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
13. Hendra E. , 14 : LUNAS.
14. Bayu Kokok , 23 : LUNAS.
15. Abi , 4 : LUNAS.

KLOTER 2 :
16. Kumon , 6 : LUNAS.
17. Kumon , 16 : LUNAS.
18. Mrliauw , 9 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
19. Ronyandri , 19
20. Udin Tukangkoi , 25
21. Mrliauw , 17 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
22. Kumon , 5 : LUNAS.
23. Jayasat , 3 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT. + TAHAP II, 2,5 JT. LUNAS.
24. Iyos, 15 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
25. Indra Z. , 10 : LUNAS.
26. Bony , 20 : LUNAS.

Mohon koreksi/ konfirmasi kalau ada yang belum sesuai........  :: 


Betul om.......  ::  

Pembayaran dilakukan maksimum dua kali: 
-. Pembayaran pertama paling lambat tujuh hari setelah booking
-. Pembayaran kedua sebelum up date perkembangan koi pertama kali

8. Pembayaran
BCA, A/C No. 709 0133 033, a/n Jani Lauw

----------


## abiserpong

HASIL FOTO & PENGUKURAN 20 N0VEMBER 2009 :


Available -----> 19 Cm.
 


Availlable -----> 22 Cm.
 


Jayasat -----> 17 Cm.
 


Abiserpong -----> 19 Cm.
 


Kumon -----> 19 Cm.
 


Kumon -----> 23 Cm.
 


Anggit -----> 20 Cm.
 


Sugureta_ koi -----> 21 Cm.
 


Mr.liauw -----> 18 Cm.
 


Indra Z. -----> 21 Cm.
 


Rasito -----> 21 Cm.
  


Didi Wikara -----> 24 Cm.
 


Robby Iwan -----> 20 Cm.
 


Hendra E. -----> 22 Cm.
 


Iyos -----> 19 Cm.
 


Kumon -----> 18 Cm.
 



Mr.liauw -----> 19 Cm.
 


William P. -----> 24 Cm.
 


Rony Andri -----> 22 Cm.
 


Bony -----> 19 Cm.
 


Available -----> 20 Cm.
 


Dani Purnama -----> 22 Cm. 
  


Kokok -----> 23 Cm.
  


Arind -----> 20 Cm.
  


Udin -----> 19 Cm.
 


Indrajit -----> 20 Cm.
 


Available -----> 23 Cm.
  


Didi Wikara -----> 21 Cm.
 


Luki -----> 21 Cm.
 


Jayasat -----> 20 Cm.

----------


## udin

Pak Abi .. ada gambar payungnya  jd kurang jelas , ada rencana foto ulang gak ?

----------


## Tiny

07 08 12 28   ::   ::

----------


## luki

yg msh available bisa bisa menang nih.....  ::   :: 

kalo kohaku tetep ikut penjurian ga nih.....  ::   ::

----------


## mrliauw

Waduh..
Punya saya termasuk kontet nih..
Om Jani, tolong dong no.09&17 disuapin  :: 
BTW, koq suminya pada hilang yah
Jadi lebih mirip Kohaku ber-shimis(?)
Maaf kalau salah, newbie sih..

----------


## abiserpong

REKAP SEMENTARA ( 23/ 11/ 2009 ) STATUS PEMBAYARAN :

KLOTER 1 :
1.   Sugureta_koi, 8 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
2.   Dani , 22 : LUNAS.  
3.   William P, 18 : LUNAS.
4.   indrajit , 26 : LUNAS.
5.   Didi Wikara , 12 : LUNAS.
6.   Didi Wikara , 28 : LUNAS.
7.   Arind , 24 : LUNAS.
8.   Fei / Rasito , 11 : LUNAS.
9.   Jayasat , 30  : TAHAP I, 3 JT. + TAHAP II, 3 JT. LUNAS.
10. Luki , 29 : LUNAS.
11. Robby Iwan , 13 : LUNAS.
12. Anggit , 7 : TAHAP I, 3 JT.
13. Hendra E. , 14 : LUNAS.
14. Bayu Kokok , 23 : LUNAS.
15. Abi , 4 : LUNAS.

KLOTER 2 :
16. Kumon , 6 : LUNAS.
17. Kumon , 16 : LUNAS.
18. Mrliauw , 9 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
19. Ronyandri , 19
20. Udin Tukangkoi , 25
21. Mrliauw , 17 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT.
22. Kumon , 5 : LUNAS.
23. Jayasat , 3 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT. + TAHAP II, 2,5 JT. LUNAS.
24. Iyos, 15 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT. + TAHAP II. 2,5 JT. LUNAS.
25. Indra Z. , 10 : LUNAS.
26. Bony , 20 : LUNAS.

Mohon koreksi/ konfirmasi kalau ada yang belum sesuai........  ::  

Pembayaran dilakukan maksimum dua kali: 
-. Pembayaran pertama paling lambat tujuh hari setelah booking
-. Pembayaran kedua sebelum up date perkembangan koi pertama kali

8. Pembayaran
BCA, A/C No. 709 0133 033, a/n Jani Lauw

----------


## William Pantoni

> Waduh..
> Punya saya termasuk kontet nih..
> Om Jani, tolong dong no.09&17 disuapin 
> BTW, koq suminya pada hilang yah
> Jadi lebih mirip Kohaku ber-shimis(?)
> Maaf kalau salah, newbie sih..


Mungkin ikut karakter sumi dari induknya dan saudara2nya kali yah....
Coba liat Ryu sanke dibawah ini :




> Kita bisa lihat perkembangan nya waktu dari tosai sampai gosai :

----------


## iyos

yg available cakep2  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Om Jani .. Sudah aku lunasi. Sorry telat beberapa hari, baru balik.   ::

----------


## Kokok

> yg available cakep2


komporator  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrliauw

no. 09 dan no.17 an. Mrliauw sdh dilunasi kemarin, om....
Thanks

----------


## Anggit

no 7 lunas om .. tk u ..

salam

----------


## abiserpong

REKAP SEMENTARA ( 24/ 11/ 2009 ) STATUS PEMBAYARAN :

KLOTER 1 :
1.   Sugureta_koi, 8 : TAHAP I, 3 JT. + TAHAP II, 3 JT. LUNAS.
2.   Dani , 22 : LUNAS.  
3.   William P, 18 : LUNAS.
4.   indrajit , 26 : LUNAS.
5.   Didi Wikara , 12 : LUNAS.
6.   Didi Wikara , 28 : LUNAS.
7.   Arind , 24 : LUNAS.
8.   Fei / Rasito , 11 : LUNAS.
9.   Jayasat , 30  : TAHAP I, 3 JT. + TAHAP II, 3 JT. LUNAS.
10. Luki , 29 : LUNAS.
11. Robby Iwan , 13 : LUNAS.
12. Anggit , 7 : TAHAP I, 3 JT. + TAHAP II, 3 JT. LUNAS.
13. Hendra E. , 14 : LUNAS.
14. Bayu Kokok , 23 : LUNAS.
15. Abi , 4 : LUNAS.

KLOTER 2 :
16. Kumon , 6 : LUNAS.
17. Kumon , 16 : LUNAS.
18. Mrliauw , 9 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT. + TAHAP II, 2,5 JT. LUNAS.
19. Ronyandri , 19
20. Udin Tukangkoi , 25
21. Mrliauw , 17 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT. + TAHAP II, 2,5 JT. LUNAS.
22. Kumon , 5 : LUNAS.
23. Jayasat , 3 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT. + TAHAP II, 2,5 JT. LUNAS.
24. Iyos, 15 : TAHAP I. 2,5 JT. + TAHAP II. 2,5 JT. LUNAS.
25. Indra Z. , 10 : LUNAS.
26. Bony , 20 : LUNAS.

Mohon koreksi/ konfirmasi kalau ada yang belum sesuai........  ::  

Pembayaran dilakukan maksimum dua kali: 
-. Pembayaran pertama paling lambat tujuh hari setelah booking
-. Pembayaran kedua sebelum up date perkembangan koi pertama kali

8. Pembayaran
BCA, A/C No. 709 0133 033, a/n Jani Lauw

----------


## William Pantoni

Kira2 kapan ada update lg yah...kangen nih...  ::

----------


## mrliauw

> Kira2 kapan ada update lg yah...kangen nih...


Udah 29cm juga om kayak *UK-10* yg di Bdg   ::   ::  
Joking om..
Sambil nunggu update nya..
Thanks

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Kira2 kapan ada update lg yah...kangen nih...
> 
> 
> Udah 29cm juga om kayak *UK-10* yg di Bdg   
> Joking om..
> Sambil nunggu update nya..
> Thanks


tumben manggil nya om ......
biasanya prof......  ::   ::   ::  

ayo dong om will ....kapan nih kita besuk.....

----------


## Kokok

nah, bezuk dan foto foto

----------


## mrliauw

> Originally Posted by mrliauw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> ...


Om luki, gak jadi berangkat atau kelupaan bawa kamera nih.. 
Koq belum ada update nya  ::

----------


## luki

denger denger....
karena pertumbuhan ikan nya cukup cepat.....
ikan ikan GO ini akan di pindahkan ke kolam yg lebih besar......

----------


## mrbunta

> denger denger....
> karena pertumbuhan ikan nya cukup cepat.....
> ikan ikan GO ini akan di pindahkan ke kolam yg lebih besar......


mantappppppppppp oiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Kokok

Kalau kolamnya jadi terlalu besar ikannya jadi malas makan maunya maen mulu

----------


## iyos

> denger denger....
> karena pertumbuhan ikan nya cukup cepat.....
> ikan ikan GO ini akan di pindahkan ke kolam yg lebih besar......


kedengeran...kedengeran...hehe,jd pengen liat nie om look,,

----------


## William Pantoni

For Info Only...
Hari ini ikan2 GO sudah dipindah ke kolam depan +/- 75 ton.

----------


## William Pantoni

Ini ikan2 nya....

----------


## abiserpong

Suasana rumah baru bagi anakan RYU Sanke yang lebih besar juga luas, semoga semakin memperlihatkan potensinya.....
Ukuran sekarang sekitar 25 -32 cm.....

----------


## udin

om will, gak difoto satu persatu ya ?

----------


## Kokok

::   ditempatku fotonya kok satu satu @om udin

----------


## udin

> ditempatku fotonya kok satu satu @om udin


boleh jadi   ::

----------


## mrliauw

> Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
>   ditempatku fotonya kok satu satu @om udin
> 
> 
> boleh jadi


Iya.. di tempat saya malah udah ada nomernya   ::

----------


## dedigouw

Om Mau nanya nih...
kalau yg No. 01 yg masih tersedia apakah masih boleh di beli?
harganya berapa?
please infonya Om, thx.
(sebagai Kuda Hitam...  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
>   ditempatku fotonya kok satu satu @om udin
> 
> 
> boleh jadi

----------


## Kokok

Hihihihi, wah manstap om Udin

----------


## William Pantoni

> om will, gak difoto satu persatu ya ?


Ga ada om Udin....

----------


## William Pantoni

> Om Mau nanya nih...
> kalau yg No. 01 yg masih tersedia apakah masih boleh di beli?
> harganya berapa?
> please infonya Om, thx.
> (sebagai Kuda Hitam...    )


Klu masih available....bisa Om...harga 6juta kalau ga salah.
Coba check aja langsung sama Om Jani.

----------


## dedigouw

> Originally Posted by dedigouw
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Om Mau nanya nih...
> kalau yg No. 01 yg masih tersedia apakah masih boleh di beli?
> harganya berapa?
> please infonya Om, thx.
> ...


Thanks Om Will atas infonya...

----------


## vom champioship

kok foto terbarunya tdk di posting,kan kami mau liat lagi perkembangannya dri RYU bloodline

----------


## seven7colour

> kok foto terbarunya tdk di posting,kan kami mau liat lagi perkembangannya dri RYU bloodline


Setuju...........  ::

----------


## dina prima

Booked 02

----------


## luki

REKAP SEMENTARA ( 22/ 02/ 2010 ) :

KLOTER 1 :
1.   Sugureta_koi, 8 
2.   Dani , 22        
3.   William P, 18 
4.   indrajit , 26 
5.   Didi Wikara , 12 
6.   Didi Wikara , 28 
7.   Arind , 24 
8.   Fei / Rasito , 11
9.   Jayasat , 30  
10. Luki , 29 
11. Robby Iwan , 13 
12. Anggit , 7 
13. Hendra E. , 14
14. Bayu Kokok , 23 
15. Abi , 4

KLOTER 2 :
16. Kumon , 6 
17. Kumon , 16 
18. Mrliauw , 9 
19. Ronyandri , 19
20. Udin Tukangkoi , 25
21. Mrliauw , 17 
22. Kumon , 5 
23. Jayasat , 3
24. Iyos, 15 
25. Indra Z. , 10 
26. Bony , 20 
27. Benny Taslim , 2

Mohon koreksi/ konfirmasi kalau ada yang belum sesuai........  ::

----------


## luki

> HASIL FOTO & PENGUKURAN 20 N0VEMBER 2009 :
> 
> 
> Available -----> 19 Cm.
>  
> 
> 
> Benny Taslim -----> 22 Cm.
>  
> ...

----------


## Kokok

::

----------


## vom champioship

kapan penjurian nya ni om luki........................hahhhaa siapa tau menang GC dan dpt tiket ke jepang hhehehheheh berhayal dan bermimpi

----------


## luki

> kapan penjurian nya ni om luki........................hahhhaa siapa tau menang GC dan dpt tiket ke jepang hhehehheheh berhayal dan bermimpi


nanti saya konfirmasi dulu  ke pak jani lauw.....
kayak nya sih kalau schedule awal bulan mei om....

----------


## William Pantoni

> kapan penjurian nya ni om luki........................hahhhaa siapa tau menang GC dan dpt tiket ke jepang hhehehheheh berhayal dan bermimpi


Om...
Rencana nya 1 hari setelah Asia show. Juri : Daisuke

----------


## vom champioship

[quote=William Pantoni]


> kapan penjurian nya ni om luki........................hahhhaa siapa tau menang GC dan dpt tiket ke jepang hhehehheheh berhayal dan bermimpi


Om...
Rencana nya 1 hari setelah Asia show. Juri : Daisuke[/quote:240w151d]
jadi yg menang GC dan RGC tdk jadi di ikutkan di asia show.

----------


## William Pantoni

[quote=vom champioship][quote="William Pantoni":1box3db1]


> kapan penjurian nya ni om luki........................hahhhaa siapa tau menang GC dan dpt tiket ke jepang hhehehheheh berhayal dan bermimpi


Om...
Rencana nya 1 hari setelah Asia show. Juri : Daisuke[/quote:1box3db1]
jadi yg menang GC dan RGC tdk jadi di ikutkan di asia show.[/quote:1box3db1]

Om..besok kita rencana ke Koi Castle....nanti kita akan bicarakan dgn Om Jani.

----------


## arind

*2. Perkembangan Koi*
Up date perkembangan koi dilakukan setiap dua - tiga  bulan sekali

Update terakhir November 2009.
Sekarang sudah 3 bulan terlewati.
Kapan di update lagi ya?? 

Just a reminder...   ::  
rules is a commitment from the organizers and participans.
just to comply with the rights and obligations...  ::  

salam koi...peace

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Will & Teman - Teman yang lain,

Seandainya Daisuke Maeda hanya bisa melakukan penjurian satu hari setelah 3rd Asia Koi Cup 2010, maka koi - koi pemenang tidak dapat diikutsertakan sebagai peserta kontes tersebut. Padahal kesempatan untuk berlaga dalam kontes itu menjadi salah satu daya tarik yang menjadi pertimbangan peserta mengikuti kegiatan ini

Sebagai jalan tengah saya usulkan penjurian by foto lewat forum ini atau lewat mail. Seminggu sebelum Asia Koi Cup, seluruh foto di update dan ditampilkan dalam forum ini, kemudian dimintakan kepada Maeda-san untuk melakukan penilaian secara terbuka. Mungkin kurang obyektif tetapi saya yakin bisa dipertimbangkan sebagai jalan tengah yang menarik...

Pertemuan satu hari setelah Asia Cup dijadikan sebagai ajang "Winner Ceremony" aja sekaligus ajang tatap muka dan bincang - bincang dengan sang penangkar senior itu   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> *2. Perkembangan Koi*
> Up date perkembangan koi dilakukan setiap dua - tiga  bulan sekali
> 
> Update terakhir November 2009.
> Sekarang sudah 3 bulan terlewati.
> Kapan di update lagi ya?? 
> 
> Just a reminder...   
> rules is a commitment from the organizers and participans.
> ...


Om Arind...update sebenarnya kemarin yg terakhir adalah Jan 2010 waktu pindah kolam.
Tp tidak bisa di foto satu per satu. Foto waktu itu per 5 ekor.
Nanti pada waktu penjurian akan di foto lg satu per satu. Biasanya update kita adalah 2 kali yaitu pertengahan dan akhir GO.

----------


## luki

> *2. Perkembangan Koi*
> Up date perkembangan koi dilakukan setiap dua - tiga  bulan sekali
> 
> Update terakhir November 2009.
> Sekarang sudah 3 bulan terlewati.
> Kapan di update lagi ya?? 
> 
> Just a reminder...   
> rules is a commitment from the organizers and participans.
> ...


salam kenal pak arind.....
foto akan di update lagi pada masa akhir kegiatan GO pak....
biasa nya update hanya memang di lakukan 2 kali pak selama kegiatan GO ....
pertengahan  ( bulan ke 3 ) dan di akhir kegiatan ( bulan ke 6 )......
foto update yang pak arind maksud di bulan november....itu foto di pertengahan kegiatan yang memang agak lebih cepat dari schedule.....dikarenakan pada waktu itu , ikan ikan nya cepat grow dan kolam 16 ton nya sdh tdk memungkinkan untuk di teruskan kegiatan ini....makanya di pindah ke kolam besar untuk memaksimalkan pertumbuhan nya.....

masalah penjurian akan kita bahas besok tanggal 24 maret dengan pihak koicastle.....
untuk mencari jalan keluar yang terbaik......

tetapi sekali lagi kesulitan nya adalah menyamakan waktu dengan Daisuke Maeda nya pak....
karena akan lebih baik kalo penangkar nya langsung yang menjadi juri.....

kalo usulan om ajik mengenai ikan kita angkat dan di foto 1 minggu sebelum nya dan diangkat lagi pada saat daisuke maeda datang.....apakah tidak beresiko bagi ikan nya (stress)....


kalo bisa dateng pak arind, besok tgl 24 maret jam 12 .00...sekalian kita liat perkembangan ikan ikan nya pak........
sekalian bisa membantu mencari jalan keluar yg terbaik ......

----------


## arind

om Wil, om Luki...
Thanks atas klarifikasinya yang cepat. maklum baru pertama ikutan GO om.   :: 
dan sejak awal ikannya belum pernah saya tengok..   ::  
Very appreciate for your best effort..  
Kita ikutan saja bagaimana om Luki dan om Wil men- arrange penjuriannya.
Semoga berhasil om....


Salam
Arinda

----------


## William Pantoni

Kemarin setelah diskusi dgn EO, menurut kami jalan tengah yg terbaik adalah :
- Ikan2 akan difoto pada weekend sebelum Asia Show yaitu tgl 8 atau 9 Mei.
- Ikan akan di upload dan EO akan menentukan 2 ekor yg menurut EO paling siap untuk Asia Show.
- Setelah itu, semua ikan akan langsung masuk karantina.
- Penjurian tetap oleh Daisuke 1 hari setelah show.
- Semua ikan akan di karantina paling lama sampai tgl 20 Mei dan harus diambil oleh pemilik sebelum tgl tsb.
- Apabila lewat tgl tsb, EO tidak bertanggung jawab.
- Selain 2 ikan yg paling siap, apabila ada peserta yg mau mengikutkan di Asia Show, biaya ditanggung sendiri.

Mungkin peserta2 lain ada masukan / usul lain nya?

----------


## vom champioship

> Originally Posted by vom champioship
> 
> kapan penjurian nya ni om luki........................hahhhaa siapa tau menang GC dan dpt tiket ke jepang hhehehheheh berhayal dan bermimpi
> 
> 
> nanti saya konfirmasi dulu  ke pak jani lauw.....
> kayak nya sih kalau schedule awal bulan mei om....


om luki kan awalnya ditulis yg menang GC,RGC akan di ikutkan di asia show dan di handle koi castle jadi klau gini tdk sesuai dari pembicaraan awal hahhaaahahahah cuma cros cek aja om.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> om luki kan awalnya ditulis yg menang GC,RGC akan di ikutkan di asia show dan di handle koi castle jadi klau gini tdk sesuai dari pembicaraan awal hahhaaahahahah cuma cros cek aja om.





> - Ikan akan di upload dan EO akan menentukan 2 ekor yg menurut EO paling siap untuk Asia Show.
> - Penjurian tetap oleh Daisuke 1 hari setelah show.





> tetapi sekali lagi kesulitan nya adalah menyamakan waktu dengan Daisuke Maeda nya pak....
> karena akan lebih baik kalo penangkar nya langsung yang menjadi juri.....

----------


## luki

[quote=vom champioship]


> Originally Posted by "vom champioship":3idgzh7r
> 
> kapan penjurian nya ni om luki........................hahhhaa siapa tau menang GC dan dpt tiket ke jepang hhehehheheh berhayal dan bermimpi
> 
> 
> nanti saya konfirmasi dulu  ke pak jani lauw.....
> kayak nya sih kalau schedule awal bulan mei om....


om luki kan awalnya ditulis yg menang GC,RGC akan di ikutkan di asia show dan di handle koi castle jadi klau gini tdk sesuai dari pembicaraan awal hahhaaahahahah cuma cros cek aja om.  ::   ::   ::   :: [/quote:3idgzh7r]

kalau menurut Pak Vom Champioship......
bagaimana jalan keluar yang terbaik pak......

----------


## vom champioship

Hadiah
Bagi pemilik koi yang memenangkan predikat Grand Champion, KOI CASTLE akan memberikan hadiah berupa:
-. Tiket Pesawat untuk mengunjungi " ALL JAPAN KOI SHOW 2010 "
-. Koi pemenang akan diikutsertakan dalam The 3rd Asia Koi Show 2009 secara gratis dan dihandle oleh Koi Castle 
-. Tiga ekor penyandang GC, RGC dan Best Tategoi akan dipelihara selama 6 bulan berikutnya secara free di kolam berkapasitas 600 ton milik KOI CASTLE (opsional), tetapi KOI CASTLE tidak bertanggungjawab atas risiko apapun yang terjadi selama masa pemeliharaan 6 bulan tersebut.
klau aku si dari EO aja maunya gimana kami nurut aja om luki.

----------


## abiserpong

> kapan penjurian nya ni om luki........................hahhhaa siapa tau menang GC dan dpt tiket ke jepang hhehehheheh berhayal dan bermimpi


Boleh dibantu liatin om vom...... mudah- mudahan kemarin kefoto.....ikannya si om yang nomer berapa ya......   ::

----------


## iyos

> Originally Posted by vom champioship
> 
> kapan penjurian nya ni om luki........................hahhhaa siapa tau menang GC dan dpt tiket ke jepang hhehehheheh berhayal dan bermimpi
> 
> 
> Boleh dibantu liatin om vom...... mudah- mudahan kemarin kefoto.....ikannya si om yang nomer berapa ya......


makasih photonya om abi,,ikan sy yg ke 7 dr kanan,ke 4 dr bawah yg lg madep kiri pas dibawah ikan yg merahnya tajem itu om  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

O itu kolam yg barunya ya? Pake chiller juga nggak?

----------


## dattairadian

btw luki kenapa selalu pegangan tiang ya?  :P

----------


## Gom 7rait

Wow... design kolam nya seperti berada dalam aroma tepi pantai sekaligus menikmati sejuknya suasana pegunungan...

----------


## victor

> btw luki kenapa selalu pegangan tiang ya?  :P


 
miring om di dorong   ::    :P 


udah lurus, gw tahan aja   ::   :P

----------


## dattairadian

::   ::   ::  
ternyata ngelurusin tiang...

----------


## abiserpong

Kirain... karena dengar musik indihe yang diputer om jani.........   ::   ::   ::

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Kirain kebiasaan naik metro mini he he he......

----------


## victor

Kirain di angkat biar agak sedikit kena semilir angin

----------


## vom champioship

> Kirain di angkat biar agak sedikit kena semilir angin


betul om klau boleh foto satu2 ekor biar bisa di liatin kondisi sekarangnya  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> Kirain di angkat biar agak sedikit kena semilir angin
> 
> 
> betul om klau boleh foto satu2 ekor biar bisa di liatin kondisi sekarangnya


di angkat tangan nya om
kalo ikan pasti di angkat satu2
hmmmmm........
ralat: di foto satu2 om

----------


## vom champioship

> Originally Posted by vom champioship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


EO liat dong foto sekarangnya momotaro ryu

----------


## William Pantoni

Tadi baru dapat kabar dari Pak Jani.
Rencana judging utk RYU hari Senin tanggal 17 Mei 2010.
Schedule :
- Mulai jam 11:00 am ==> langsung makan siang.
- Jam 13:00 pm ==> judging

Rencana nya setelah selesai judging, akan ada AUCTION / LELANG 30 ekor Gosanke Jumbo Tosai Female Guarantee.
Masing2.....10 Kohaku, 10 Sanke dan 10 Showa.

Undangan berlaku utk semua.....baik peserta maupun non-peserta.

Mark your calender.....
 ::

----------


## darren febriano

> T
> 
> Rencana nya setelah selesai judging, akan ada AUCTION / LELANG 30 ekor Gosanke Jumbo Tosai Female Guarantee.
> Masing2.....10 Kohaku, 10 Sanke dan 10 Showa.
> 
> Undangan berlaku utk semua.....baik peserta maupun non-peserta.
> 
> Mark your calender.....


Gosanke nya dr farm apa Om Will?

----------


## William Pantoni

Yg jelas pasti dari Momotaro yah ... krn juri nya Daisuke...he...he..he

----------


## Kumon

Wuah... Mantap om Will.... Tapi......
Buat yg di luar kota kalau mau ikut ngebid gimana nih....
Nanti ikan auction jadi agak mahal nih (plus bea tiket & akomodasi).....
Btw.....mudah mudahan ada kesempatan nih......

Best Regard 
Johan Kusthio
Makassar

----------


## William Pantoni

Bisa aja sih Om Johan klu mau ikutan ngebid biarpun luar kota.
Seperti auction2 di Jepang loh...pilih dari foto nya nanti .....titip temen dan kasih limit budget nya berapa ....anggap aja lg auction di momotaro....  ::   ::

----------


## Kumon

Bener juga om will...bisa ngerasa seperti di jepun.......
Btw, kalau mau lihat fotonya dimana ya om??......

Best Regard
Johan Kusthio

----------


## William Pantoni

> Bener juga om will...bisa ngerasa seperti di jepun.......
> Btw, kalau mau lihat fotonya dimana ya om??......
> 
> Best Regard
> Johan Kusthio


Om Johan...
Yang auction ini baru rencana nya Pak Jani....nanti klu jadi pasti akan di upload di forum.

----------


## iyos

> Tadi baru dapat kabar dari Pak Jani.
> Rencana judging utk RYU hari Senin tanggal 17 Mei 2010.
> Schedule :
> - Mulai jam 11:00 am ==> langsung makan siang.
> - Jam 13:00 pm ==> judging
> 
> Rencana nya setelah selesai judging, akan ada AUCTION / LELANG 30 ekor Gosanke Jumbo Tosai Female Guarantee.
> Masing2.....10 Kohaku, 10 Sanke dan 10 Showa.
> 
> ...


harus bisa dtng nie..ada lelangnya lg,,dulu wkt di ZNA serpong blm ikut...kolam br setengah jd  ::  
thx infonya om will  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Tadi baru dapat kabar dari Pak Jani.
> Rencana judging utk RYU hari Senin tanggal 17 Mei 2010.
> Schedule :
> - Mulai jam 11:00 am ==> langsung makan siang.
> - Jam 13:00 pm ==> judging
> 
> Rencana nya setelah selesai judging, akan ada AUCTION / LELANG 30 ekor Gosanke Jumbo Tosai Female Guarantee.
> Masing2.....10 Kohaku, 10 Sanke dan 10 Showa.
> 
> ...


Informasi terbaru....., selesai judging 17 Mei 2010 nanti akan di lelang sekitar 40 ekor Jumbo Tosai..........KOHAKU, SANKE, SHOWA, SHOWA GINRIN. ( foto akan diposting segera ).
Bagi yang hadir dan beruntung akan disediakan juga Koi- koi berkualitas sebagai  DOOR PRICE.........  ::

----------


## vom champioship

ikan yg mewakili Ryu bloodline di ASIA SHOW udah di pilih,di posting dong biar tman2 yg ikut grow out ryu bisa liat juga,bahwa memang ini ikan pantas mewakili Ryu dari event ini,klau boleh tya siapa yg berwenang menentui ikan sanke yg ikut di asia show dalam partai ryu ini  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sumidrop

> ikan yg mewakili Ryu bloodline di ASIA SHOW udah di pilih,di posting dong biar tman2 yg ikut grow out ryu bisa liat juga,bahwa memang ini ikan pantas mewakili Ryu dari event ini,klau boleh tya siapa yg berwenang menentui ikan sanke yg ikut di asia show dalam partai ryu ini


setuju banget

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Tadi baru dapat kabar dari Pak Jani.
> Rencana judging utk RYU hari Senin tanggal 17 Mei 2010.
> Schedule :
> - Mulai jam 11:00 am ==> langsung makan siang.
> - Jam 13:00 pm ==> judging
> 
> Rencana nya setelah selesai judging, akan ada AUCTION / LELANG 30 ekor Gosanke Jumbo Tosai Female Guarantee.
> ...


*Contoh beberapa ikan yang akan di lelang......*




siap siap bolos......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

::  ngiler nih jadinya...

----------


## este

Lelangnya bisa liat dari forum ga,kali aja mau partisipasi   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuik. kohaku e mantap tenannnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## William Pantoni

> Lelangnya bisa liat dari forum ga,kali aja mau partisipasi


Om este...
Lelang nya nanti diadain nya ditempat Koi Castle oleh Daisuke pas abis penjurian GO Ryu ini.
Klu ga bisa datang mungkin bisa titip ke temen dan kasih maximum budget nya aja kali yah.

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by este
> 
> Lelangnya bisa liat dari forum ga,kali aja mau partisipasi  
> 
> 
> Om este...
> Lelang nya nanti diadain nya ditempat Koi Castle oleh Daisuke pas abis penjurian GO Ryu ini.
> Klu ga bisa datang mungkin bisa titip ke temen dan kasih maximum budget nya aja kali yah.


Cari temen yg dateng yg punya bbm/ym yg bisa update lsg, jadi bisa ikutan serunya ngebid om..

----------


## arind

4 step..... hmmm yummii....

----------


## vom champioship

om luki kohaku ukuran berapa,farm apa,male atau female,start brpa

----------


## este

> Originally Posted by este
> 
> Lelangnya bisa liat dari forum ga,kali aja mau partisipasi  
> 
> 
> Om este...
> Lelang nya nanti diadain nya ditempat Koi Castle oleh Daisuke pas abis penjurian GO Ryu ini.
> Klu ga bisa datang mungkin bisa titip ke temen dan kasih maximum budget nya aja kali yah.


Siap om will,kalo ke bandung kita sharing lagi yah  ^^
Kemarin kurang lama ngobrolnya   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Siap om will,kalo ke bandung kita sharing lagi yah  ^^
> Kemarin kurang lama ngobrolnya


Siip om....iya, soalnya kemarin bawa orang yg udah hampir mau pingsan kelaparan...he...he.
Padahal tempat Este....enak banget buat nongkrong.

----------


## edwin

> Siap om will,kalo ke bandung kita sharing lagi yah  ^^
> Kemarin kurang lama ngobrolnya


hahaha...gara2 kelaperan sih kmrn :P

----------


## luki

> om luki kohaku ukuran berapa,farm apa,male atau female,start brpa


semua foto yang diatas female....dan ukuran rata rata 32 - 34 cm, kecuali sanke yg bawah 39 cm
farm Momotaro....
untuk harga, nanti Koicastle yg menentukan.......kita blm dapet kabar om.....

----------


## sugureta_koi

Geregetaaaan deh akika nunggu kabar ryu sanke yang terpilih untuk mewakili GO ini ke ASIA Show ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...om...
Ikan GO Ryu sudah difoto dan diukur....ukuran yg paling kecil 39cm dan paling besar 50cm.
Fotonya akan segera di upload.......

----------


## vom champioship

> Om...om...
> Ikan GO Ryu sudah difoto dan diukur....ukuran yg paling kecil 39cm dan paling besar 50cm.
> Fotonya akan segera di upload.......


di tunggu up loadnya dan ikan yg mewakili ryu sanke yg om wil

----------


## luki

FOTO TENGAH, HASIL FOTO & PENGUKURAN 20 N0VEMBER 2009 :
FOTO KANAN, HASIL FOTO & PENGUKURAN 8 MAY 2010 :


Available -----> 19 Cm.
 

Benny Taslim -----> 22 Cm.
 

Jayasat -----> 17 Cm.
 

Abiserpong -----> 19 Cm.
 

Kumon -----> 19 Cm.
 

Kumon -----> 23 Cm.
 

Anggit -----> 20 Cm.
 

Sugureta_ koi -----> 21 Cm.
 

Mr.liauw -----> 18 Cm.
 

Indra Z. -----> 21 Cm.
 

Rasito -----> 21 Cm.
 

Didi Wikara -----> 24 Cm.
 

Robby Iwan -----> 20 Cm.
 

Hendra E. -----> 22 Cm.
 

Iyos -----> 19 Cm.
 

Kumon -----> 18 Cm.
 

Mr.liauw -----> 19 Cm.
 

William P. -----> 24 Cm.
 

Rony Andri -----> 22 Cm.
 

Bony -----> 19 Cm.
 

Available -----> 20 Cm.
 

Dani Purnama -----> 22 Cm. 
 

Kokok -----> 23 Cm.
  

Arind -----> 20 Cm.
 

Udin -----> 19 Cm.
 

Indrajit -----> 20 Cm.
 

Available -----> 23 Cm.
  

Didi Wikara -----> 21 Cm.
 

Luki -----> 21 Cm.
 

Jayasat -----> 20 Cm.

----------


## sugureta_koi

::   Stress kayaknya sanke ku, mbotak kepalane ....  :P

----------


## Kumon

Kok sumi pada tenggelam semua ya.....kayaknya semenjak pindah kolam sumi pada takut nongol....hopefully sumi bakal balik suatu hari.....btw, kira kira yg mana ya bisa turun di all asia??? Soalnya pada bertampang kohaku....
Kalo gitu mesti tunggu lelangan tgl 17 mendatang nih....buat nyari pelipur lara...ha..ha..ha......

----------


## ronyandry

> yg msh available bisa bisa menang nih.....  
> 
> kalo kohaku tetep ikut penjurian ga nih.....


Sampai sekarangpun tetap konsisten nih ikan   ::

----------


## darren febriano

Mayoritas sanke2nya jd kohaku. Kl ga salah, ada 2 ikan yg jd bozu. Kebetulan berasal dr indukan & kolam yg sama. Masalah kolam atau genetik? Tp seneng liat "sanke"nya Om Luki. Gapapa Om Luki..kohaku dg Ryu bloodline.  ::

----------


## luki

> Mayoritas sanke2nya jd kohaku. Kl ga salah, ada 2 ikan yg jd bozu. Kebetulan berasal dr indukan & kolam yg sama. Masalah kolam atau genetik? Tp seneng liat "sanke"nya Om Luki. Gapapa Om Luki..kohaku dg Ryu bloodline.


ha ha ha......betul Om Darren.....saya malah ingin nya no 29 tidak keluar sumi nya, biar terus jadi "Ryu" kohaku....  ::   ::  

masalah kolam atau Genetik ?
ini yang seru buat di bahas dan di diskusikan...... 
kebetulan di kolam tempat GO ini , ada beberapa sanke dan showa dari farm yg berbeda .....
dan sumi dari ikan ikan ini tdk masalah, banyak yang solid....

juga Bloodline Ryu di momotaro adalah  salah satu bloodline unggulan.....


mudah mudahan setelah pindah ke kolam masing masing.....banyak kejutan.....
*kecuali no 29* ,mudah mudahan tidak ada kejutan ( jangan keluar sumi )  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Kok sumi pada tenggelam semua ya.....kayaknya semenjak pindah kolam sumi pada takut nongol....hopefully sumi bakal balik suatu hari.....btw, kira kira yg mana ya bisa turun di all asia??? Soalnya pada bertampang kohaku....
> Kalo gitu mesti tunggu lelangan tgl 17 mendatang nih....buat nyari pelipur lara...ha..ha..ha......


Setuju nih sama om Kumon....mengenai 2 ikan yg mau turun ke Asia....kalau kemarin ini kita liat langsung...sepertinya belum ada yg siap untuk di kelas _Sanke_....karena akan percuma. Kecuali ada yg mau/setuju di ikutin di kelas Kohaku...he..he.
Bagaimana bagusnya menurut peserta2 lain nya.

Mengenai sumi, menurut Mike Snaden _( baca majalah edisi 11 tentang sumi oleh Mike Snaden )_...sumi Sanke yg tenggelam seperti ini pasti akan muncul nanti di nisai atau di sansai.
Sama seperti induk dan saudara2nya yg lain dan dibawah ini yg pernah diposting :




> Dan ini salah satu dari Ryu Sanke bloodline yg jg meraih prestasi di :
> - AJKS thn 2005 = Mature Champion
> - AJKS thn 2006 - Kokugyo Award
> 
> Kita bisa lihat perkembangan nya waktu dari tosai sampai gosai :

----------


## abiserpong

Ukuran terkecil 39 cm, terbesar 50 cm........ ukuran rata- rata 44 cm, grow baik....sekitar 4 cm lebih tiap bulan.
Perkembangan hi secara garis besar baik, memang ada beberapa yang mengecil / hilang .....
Perkembangan sumi..... cukup mengkhawatirkan, mudah- mudahan ini karena faktor genetik seperti yang diposting om will di atas..... masih berharap untuk sumi yang solid, ikan masih sangat muda.......  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Om Will ... kalau sumi kan ada chance kembali, kalau beni kayaknya small chance ya saya baca-baca semalam.
Ada yang bilang faktor genetik, ada yang bilang juga faktor makanan, what do you think cause this ? Jadi pembelajaran sama-sama.
By the way apakah parameter air sempat diukur om sewaktu penjurian, jadi GO ini kita bisa belajar bareng.   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Alvin...
Menurut yg sy denger2 jg gitu...klu sumi masih bisa keluar...tp klu beni hilang/mengecil kemungkinan besar susah keluar lg.
Klu menurut sy pribadi yah..._sok tau : mode on_....dalam kasus GO ini, masalah beni lebih ke mental ikan masing2...gampang stress...karena yg ada masalah beni cuma 1-2 ekor. Klu krn genetik, air atau pakan...seharusnya akan banyak ikan2 yg masalah dgn  beni...ini cuma pendapat pribadi.
Parameter kemarin ini ga diukur.

----------


## sugureta_koi

Thanks om will for the explanation ...   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jangan khawatir. Ini sanke Om.... Karekter suminya berbeda dengan sumi pada showa dan shiro... Lebih susah diprediksi hingga lebih exciting... Memprediksi sumi pada sanke bisa dilakukan dengan memahami karakter sumi indukannya. Saya punya satu ekor momotaro sanke sekarang 60 up (dah lama gak diukur). Suminya berbeda dengan waktu masih tosai dan sempat hilang ketika nisai. Waktu itu saya panik dan sempat mengira ada masalah dengan parameter air, tetapi saya perhatikan ulang hanya sanke ini yang bermasalah sehingga saya cuek aja, terserah ntar mau seperti apa.....

----------


## koi_vj

Menunggu Lelangan nya   ::

----------


## limjohan

> Menunggu Lelangan nya


banyak om.....nanti tgl 17  ::   ::  ...kan udah ada bak fiber besar tuh.....muat 100 ekor tosai kayaknya  ::

----------


## vom champioship

> Kok sumi pada tenggelam semua ya.....kayaknya semenjak pindah kolam sumi pada takut nongol....hopefully sumi bakal balik suatu hari.....btw, kira kira yg mana ya bisa turun di all asia??? Soalnya pada bertampang kohaku....
> Kalo gitu mesti tunggu lelangan tgl 17 mendatang nih....buat nyari pelipur lara...ha..ha..ha......


hhhahahhahaha saya siap2 dapat GC ,dan ikanku lbh besar dari kamu hihihihihihihihi

----------


## vom champioship

> FOTO TENGAH, HASIL FOTO & PENGUKURAN 20 N0VEMBER 2009 :
> FOTO KANAN, HASIL FOTO & PENGUKURAN 8 MAY 2010 :
> 
> 
> Available -----> 19 Cm.
>  
> 
> Benny Taslim -----> 22 Cm.
>  
> ...

----------


## arind

setuju sumi nya bisa timbul tenggelam. Dikolam saya ada sanke yg kecilnya pernah juara, diukuran 40 cm tiba2 suminya hilang    ::   dan menjelma jadi kohaku sempurna, setelah 6 bulan kemudian muncul suminya lebih pekat pada lokasi yang berbeda...  ::  

Usul om Mod, lomba diperpanjang dg KC di kolam masing-masing sampai 6 buan lagi....   ::

----------


## vom champioship

ikan yg mewakili ryu sanke di asia show yg mana ya

----------


## William Pantoni

Om..coba lihat postingan halaman sebelum nya.
Menurut EO dan melihat hasilnya, sanke2 Ryu ini belum ada yg siap untuk Asia untuk masuk ke kelas Sanke dan akan percuma klu dipaksakan....kecuali ada peserta yg mau paksa ikutin Ryu nya...bisa silahkan telpon langsung ke Koi Castle.

----------


## darren febriano

> Om..coba lihat postingan halaman sebelum nya.
> Menurut EO dan melihat hasilnya, sanke2 Ryu ini belum ada yg siap untuk Asia untuk masuk ke kelas Sanke dan akan percuma klu dipaksakan....kecuali ada peserta yg mau paksa ikutin Ryu nya...bisa silahkan telpon langsung ke Koi Castle.


setuju, still tategoi  ::

----------


## TugubotO

[quote=darren febriano]


> Om..coba lihat postingan halaman sebelum nya.
> Menurut EO dan melihat hasilnya, sanke2 Ryu ini belum ada yg siap untuk Asia untuk masuk ke kelas Sanke dan akan percuma klu dipaksakan....kecuali ada peserta yg mau paksa ikutin Ryu nya...bisa silahkan telpon langsung ke Koi Castle.


setuju, still tategoi  :: [/quote:3o0y26q3]

Knapa ndak dicoba dikelas kohaku...  ::

----------


## vom champioship

di up load ya segera yg menang GC ya,menang mode on ni hehehheheehehe  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Hasil GO Ryu :
GC = no 28 ==> Didi Wikara
RGC = no 29 ==> Luki
Best Tategoi 1 = no 23 ==> Kokok
Best Tategoi 2 = no 15 ==> Iyos
Best Tategoi 3 = no 07 ==> Anggit

----------


## arind

Om Will, no 19 bukannya om Rony Andri?? om Iyos no 15

----------


## William Pantoni

> Om Will, no 19 bukannya om Rony Andri?? om Iyos no 15


Oh iya...sorry.....udah di edit om.
Yg bener no. 15 = Iyos.

----------


## iyos

kbrnya GCnya dah dipastikan jd kohaku ya??atw msh ada kemungkinan jd sanke beberapa thn kedepan??bagi ilmunya dong ttg ini om suhu...

----------


## darren febriano

> kbrnya GCnya dah dipastikan jd kohaku ya??atw msh ada kemungkinan jd sanke beberapa thn kedepan??bagi ilmunya dong ttg ini om suhu...


saya meyakini ikan2 ini adalah "sanke" walaupun saat ini berwujud kohaku & mungkin saja bbrp akan trs spt itu. Ryu adl line sanke unggulan dr Momotaro, yg sepanjang sepengetahuan saya, line ini blm sekali2nya dicross dg kohaku. Namun, akhir2 ini momotaro serius mengawinkan line ini dg Mako line. Mako sedikit byk membawa jenis kohaku. Ryu yg kl ini saya rasa bukan dg Mako. Kemungkinan besar, akan jd sanke. Yg disayangkan kalau jadi kohaku dg shimi.

----------


## William Pantoni

Oom...oom semua....ikan Ryu mohon segera diambil yah....kasihan ikan nya sudah puasa lebih dari 1 minggu.

----------


## iyos

> saya meyakini ikan2 ini adalah "sanke" walaupun saat ini berwujud kohaku & mungkin saja bbrp akan trs spt itu. Ryu adl line sanke unggulan dr Momotaro, yg sepanjang sepengetahuan saya, line ini blm sekali2nya dicross dg kohaku. Namun, akhir2 ini momotaro serius mengawinkan line ini dg Mako line. Mako sedikit byk membawa jenis kohaku. Ryu yg kl ini saya rasa bukan dg Mako. Kemungkinan besar, akan jd sanke. Yg disayangkan kalau jadi kohaku dg shimi.


thx ilmunya om daren..kemaren sempet ngobrol sbentar ama om jani,sy menanyakan hal yg sama n dia jwb daesuke memastikan GCnya kohaku n sy jg nanya apa mngkn berapa thn kedepan balik jd sanke lg?dia jwb tidak..berhubung sy gk dtng pas penjurian,mngkn om2 yg dtng bisa menambahkan ttg kohaku RYU ini??

----------


## Kokok

Om Will, sesuai dengan ketentuan GO, ikan saya yang no 23 dapat best tategoi sehingga masih ada waktu kost selama 6 bulan< bener nggak sih?

----------


## abiserpong

> thx ilmunya om daren..kemaren sempet ngobrol sbentar ama om jani,sy menanyakan hal yg sama n dia jwb daesuke memastikan GCnya kohaku n sy jg nanya apa mngkn berapa thn kedepan balik jd sanke lg?dia jwb tidak..berhubung sy gk dtng pas penjurian,mngkn om2 yg dtng bisa menambahkan ttg kohaku RYU ini??


Saya kebetulan hadir pada saat penjurian dan sempat mengajukan beberapa pertanyaan ke Daisuke yang juga hampir sama dengan yang om iyos pertanyakan.
Daisuke menjawab ....... anakan Sanke Ryu ini dalam kondisi grow, karena faktor genetik, temperatur, sinar matahari yang terlalu banyak ( kolam  out door ), sehingga sumi- sumi mengecil/ 
menghilang........ tapi diharapkan akan keluar lagi 2 atau 3 tahun ke depan........ menurut beliau.

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Will, sesuai dengan ketentuan GO, ikan saya yang no 23 dapat best tategoi sehingga masih ada waktu kost selama 6 bulan< bener nggak sih?


Coba bantu jawab ya om ...... Yang dapat menikmati fasilitas kost selama 6 bulan, untuk yang mendapat GC ( juara 1 ), dan Reserve GC ( juara 2 ) aja.....

----------


## Si Jari Lentik

> Coba bantu jawab ya om ...... Yang dapat menikmati fasilitas kost selama 6 bulan, untuk yang mendapat GC ( juara 1 ), dan Reserve GC ( juara 2 ) aja.....


Gak berlaku sistem katrol ya om, khan RGC dibawa pulang ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Gak berlaku sistem katrol ya om, khan RGC dibawa pulang


 Om...../ tante ......jari lentik,  tolong kenalan dulu ya......
Sistem katrolnya tidak berlaku di sini om/ tante.........

----------


## Si Jari Lentik

> Om...../ tante ......jari lentik,  tolong kenalan dulu ya......
> Sistem katrolnya tidak berlaku di sini om/ tante.........


Ampun om abi: http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-Lentik-alias-....
Risiko jadi rakyat jelata.... dimarahin kalau posting ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Om Will, sesuai dengan ketentuan GO, ikan saya yang no 23 dapat best tategoi sehingga masih ada waktu kost selama 6 bulan< bener nggak sih?





> Coba bantu jawab ya om ...... Yang dapat menikmati fasilitas kost selama 6 bulan, untuk yang mendapat GC ( juara 1 ), dan Reserve GC ( juara 2 ) aja.....


Om Kokok...ada ralat yah...td baru baca lg ketentuan nya dan udah confim dgn Koi Castle....yg berhak masuk ke kolam 600 ton adalah GC, RGC dan Best Tategoi 1.
Ikan akan dikeep disana selama waktu yg ditentukan TAPI Koi Castle tidak bertanggung jawab apabila ikan cacat atau mati.
Klu ok, silahkan hubungin ke om Jani Lauw....

----------


## abiserpong

> Ampun om abi: http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-Lentik-alias-....
> Risiko jadi rakyat jelata.... dimarahin kalau posting


Ampunn....... ampunnn........ ternyata om ajik , kirain....... 
Test... test.... ini asli rakyat jelata yang lagi belajar posting om, mohon dimaklumi......

----------


## victor

> Ampunn....... ampunnn........ ternyata om ajik , kirain....... 
> Test... test.... ini asli rakyat jelata yang lagi belajar posting om, mohon dimaklumi......


hahaahahahah...............
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor



----------


## victor

*LUCKY DRAW*

----------


## victor

*OM DAISUKE BERAKSI*

----------


## victor

*MAKELAR LELANG*

di belakang lagi asyik penjurian, ini lagi asyik tawar2in barang
bozzz,... u mau ikan ini kagakk.... murah nich... tapi kalo dapet ya.. buat gw 10% aja

----------


## victor

*CERIA CERIA* yach, gimana kagak ceria tuh perut baru di isi semua
komplittttt makanannya

harap maklum: dua dari kanan  itu wong ndeso semua
kagak bawa celana panjang
kagak bawa sepatu
kerjaannya masuk2 kolam

----------


## iyos

> Saya kebetulan hadir pada saat penjurian dan sempat mengajukan beberapa pertanyaan ke Daisuke yang juga hampir sama dengan yang om iyos pertanyakan.
> Daisuke menjawab ....... anakan Sanke Ryu ini dalam kondisi grow, karena faktor genetik, temperatur, sinar matahari yang terlalu banyak ( kolam  out door ), sehingga sumi- sumi mengecil/ 
> menghilang........ tapi diharapkan akan keluar lagi 2 atau 3 tahun ke depan........ menurut beliau.


thx om abi dah ksh pencerahan obrolan yg terangkum disana..krn kemaren msh abu2,mngkn krn sy gk hadir n cuma dpt potongan2 cerita jd dptnya ya sepotong2...ilmu baru lg buat sy kl sumi mengecil krn sinar matahari yg berlebih,mngkn ada lg om2 yg hadir nambahin kenapa n faktor apa yg membuat GC n reserve GC ini terpilih??

----------


## victor

hari2 terakhir Setan koi didampingi oleh tukang copet di belakangnya
wakkakakakaka..........................
dan
sekali2 foto tukang foto

----------


## Setan koi

> *CERIA CERIA* yach, gimana kagak ceria tuh perut baru di isi semua
> komplittttt makanannya
> 
> harap maklum: dua dari kanan  itu wong ndeso semua
> kagak bawa celana panjang
> kagak bawa sepatu
> kerjaannya masuk2 kolam


wah yg sebelah kana gak kompak ni yeeeeeeeee...................
kakinya semua ke kenan tapi yg sebelah kanan sendiri kakinya ke kiri 
kalau kita lihat ke fotonya  :Yield:

----------


## victor

ada kurung buka, ada kurung tutup

----------


## rvidella

> Ampun om abi: http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-Lentik-alias-....
> Risiko jadi rakyat jelata.... dimarahin kalau posting


huehehehehehehe turun gunung ,,,, nyamar .... sukses ... diomelin

----------


## iyos

MAMAnya..

----------


## Bony

Buat yang luar jakarta, gimana ngambilnya ya?

----------


## William Pantoni

> Buat yang luar jakarta, gimana ngambilnya ya?


Bisa contact Om Jani Lauw di 0815 13 13 13 13 atau 0815 14 14 14 14

----------


## vom champioship

ikan udah di terima dgn body agak kurus ,tinggal tunggu di jumboin,ayo keeping masing2 dan di apresiasikan siapa yg lbh jumbo ehhhehehhhehheeheheh

----------


## rvidella

menarik yah ..... true test of sinking sumi hehehehehe

----------


## Kokok

6 bulan nambah tinggal di kolam om Jani, jadi seperti apa ikan ku nanti ya?

----------


## luki

> FOTO TENGAH, HASIL FOTO & PENGUKURAN 20 N0VEMBER 2009 :
> FOTO KANAN, HASIL FOTO & PENGUKURAN 8 MAY 2010 :
> 
> 
> Luki -----> 21 Cm.


Setelah di keeping 5 bulan di rumah........
inilah hasil nya.....ukuran 50 - 51 cm.......naik cuma 6 cm..... :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: 
tetep konsisten di kohaku......


*yang lain bagaimana perkembangan nya.....ayo di share......*

----------


## luki

mana nih yang lain......ayo di share .....

----------


## Kokok

> Setelah di keeping 5 bulan di rumah........
> inilah hasil nya.....ukuran 50 - 51 cm.......naik cuma 6 cm.....
> tetep konsisten di kohaku......
> 
> 
> *yang lain bagaimana perkembangan nya.....ayo di share......*


Ikan ku masih velum diambil om Luki

----------


## iyos

> mana nih yang lain......ayo di share .....


selesai GO 44cm

ngukur 2hr yll...53cm

----------


## iyos

sumi muncul hitam kecil2 beberapa spot dibagian bawah,dkt ekor n bayangan dipunggung...sabar,sabar,sabar...

----------


## William Pantoni

Untuk om2 yg Ryu nya masih nge kost di Koi Castle, ikan nya udah selesai masa kontraknya disana.
Jadi, ikan nya mohon diambil paling telat tgl 31 Desember 2010.

----------

